# CRUZE NIGHT IN SAN JO



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

WHO DOWN FOR A CRUZE NIGHT IN SAN JO?LETS GET THIS SHIT STARTED LOWRIDER STYLE.LOOKING TO THOUGHT IT ON AUG, 7TH ON A SATURDAY NIGHT. WHOS DOWN TO RIDE????


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 16 2004, 01:11 PM
> *WHO DOWN FOR A CRUZE NIGHT IN SAN JO?LETS GET THIS SHIT STARTED LOWRIDER STYLE.LOOKING TO THOUGHT IT ON AUG, 7TH ON A SATURDAY NIGHT. WHOS DOWN TO RIDE????       *


East side viejito is down. 



Last edited by VIEJITOS.SV at Jul 16 2004, 02:11 PM


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

CANT SPEAK FOR THE REST OF THE CLUB BUT IM DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV+Jul 16 2004, 01:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (VIEJITOS.SV @ Jul 16 2004, 01:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 16 2004, 01:11 PM
> *WHO DOWN FOR A CRUZE NIGHT IN SAN JO?LETS GET THIS SHIT STARTED LOWRIDER STYLE.LOOKING TO THOUGHT IT ON AUG, 7TH ON A SATURDAY NIGHT. WHOS DOWN TO RIDE????       *


East side viejitos is down.[/b][/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.+Jul 16 2004, 01:43 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. @ Jul 16 2004, 01:43 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
Was up homie.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV+Jul 16 2004, 01:48 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (VIEJITOS.SV @ Jul 16 2004, 01:48 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was up homie.[/b][/quote]
WUS GOIN ON BRO SO U DOWN TO THIS SHIT OR WHAT?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

WHERE U AT WORK????


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.+Jul 16 2004, 01:54 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. @ Jul 16 2004, 01:54 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WUS GOIN ON BRO SO U DOWN TO THIS SHIT OR WHAT?[/b][/quote]
I'm down. So do you have a place or time.


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV+Jul 16 2004, 01:25 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (VIEJITOS.SV @ Jul 16 2004, 01:25 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 16 2004, 01:11 PM
> *WHO DOWN FOR A CRUZE NIGHT IN SAN JO?LETS GET THIS SHIT STARTED LOWRIDER STYLE.LOOKING TO THOUGHT IT ON AUG, 7TH ON A SATURDAY NIGHT. WHOS DOWN TO RIDE????       *


East side viejitos is down.[/b][/quote]
Eastside Viejitos :dunno:  thought it was silicon valley


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb+Jul 16 2004, 02:01 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (forty7oldsbomb @ Jul 16 2004, 02:01 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eastside Viejitos :dunno:  thought it was silicon valley[/b][/quote]
Our chapter is silicon valley.
I'm east side viejito 



Last edited by VIEJITOS.SV at Jul 16 2004, 02:23 PM


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 16 2004, 01:58 PM
> *WHERE U AT WORK???? *


 Yes just here working.
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV+Jul 16 2004, 01:59 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (VIEJITOS.SV @ Jul 16 2004, 01:59 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm down. So do you have a place or time.
   [/b][/quote]
LETS TRY SOMETHING NEW, WELL START AT IN N OUT ON TULLY AT ABOUT 7 OCLOCK,HANG OUT TILL THE CROWD GETS BIG ENOUGH AND THEN WELL CARAVAN ALL THOUGHT THE CITY


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV+Jul 16 2004, 02:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (VIEJITOS.SV @ Jul 16 2004, 02:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our chapter is silicon valley.
I'm east side viejoto[/b][/quote]
viejoto?????LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.+Jul 16 2004, 02:06 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. @ Jul 16 2004, 02:06 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LETS TRY SOMETHING NEW, WELL START AT IN N OUT ON TULLY AT ABOUT 7 OCLOCK,HANG OUT TILL THE CROWD GETS BIG ENOUGH AND THEN WELL CARAVAN ALL THOUGHT THE CITY[/b][/quote]
That sounds good to me.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb+Jul 16 2004, 02:07 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (forty7oldsbomb @ Jul 16 2004, 02:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


viejoto?????LOL :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
VIEJITO...... I know I'm only 26.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm down......I'll let the guys in my chapter know....

....downtown might be blocked that day....isn't that the same day as that hi-Energy concert at the arena?....Just a thought


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV+Jul 16 2004, 02:14 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (VIEJITOS.SV @ Jul 16 2004, 02:14 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VIEJITO...... I know I'm only 26.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
That was a funny misstype homie :biggrin: ican't stop laughing :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb+Jul 16 2004, 02:17 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (forty7oldsbomb @ Jul 16 2004, 02:17 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a funny misstype homie :biggrin: ican't stop laughing :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
Look who's laughing now? haaaa haaaa
(I can't) (mistype) 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV+Jul 16 2004, 02:29 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (VIEJITOS.SV @ Jul 16 2004, 02:29 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look who's laughing now? haaaa haaaa
(I can't) (mistype) 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:[/b][/quote]
Still not as bad as vieJOTO !!!!!!!! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 16 2004, 02:40 PM
> *lol :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2004)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE WITH A COUPLE OF CARS WHAT DAY WHAT TIME AND WHERE ?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dickcheese_@Jul 16 2004, 02:49 PM
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE WITH A COUPLE OF CARS WHAT DAY WHAT TIME AND WHERE ?*


aug.7th at about 7 oclock at the in n out burger, well chill there for a while then well all caravan out to the strip(the in and out on tully and capital


----------



## bears_security (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 16 2004, 02:16 PM
> *I'm down......I'll let the guys in my chapter know....
> 
> ....downtown might be blocked that day....isn't that the same day as that hi-Energy concert at the arena?....Just a thought*


  Aug 7 is the same day of the concert.but that is a good reason to start the cuz somewhere else the cops woll be to busy downtown.But will be there either way
Peace bear


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ill ride thru ill see whats up with the homies.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i am down to ride out there, i just finished kanding my monte :cheesy: i will tell my club sunday at our meeting


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Sounds like this hit should be cool. I might try to make my way down to San Jo for this.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 16 2004, 05:44 PM
> *i am down to ride out there, i just finished kanding my monte :cheesy: i will tell my club sunday at our meeting*


 the same chopped monte you had on cinco de mayo? what color did you go with? , post pics


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

I'M DOWN. MY RIDE SHOULD BE DONE THIS WEEK...I'LL BE OUT THERE RIDING ALL THE TIME AFTER ITS DONE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SHARKSIDE'S DOWN!


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 16 2004, 01:16 PM
> *I'm down......I'll let the guys in my chapter know....
> 
> ....downtown might be blocked that day....isn't that the same day as that hi-Energy concert at the arena?....Just a thought*


 HAY Jenn I thought we were going to this concert? :angry:  I got an offical clearance from the husband to go to the concert  t


hen we can go cruise it, no?   j/k just take me with you wherever you go


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

to many dam cops on sat night but it never stoped me b fooe


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Jul 19 2004, 12:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* ([email protected] @ Jul 19 2004, 12:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--jenns64chevy_@Jul 16 2004, 01:16 PM
> *I'm down......I'll let the guys in my chapter know....
> 
> ....downtown might be blocked that day....isn't that the same day as that hi-Energy concert at the arena?....Just a thought*


HAY Jenn I thought we were going to this concert? :angry:  I got an offical clearance from the husband to go to the concert  t


hen we can go cruise it, no?   j/k just take me with you wherever you go [/b][/quote]
official clearance :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now thats funny :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt+Jul 17 2004, 01:28 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (84cutt @ Jul 17 2004, 01:28 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--eastbay_60_@Jul 16 2004, 05:44 PM
> *i am down to ride out there, i just finished kanding my monte :cheesy: i will tell my club sunday at our meeting*


the same chopped monte you had on cinco de mayo? what color did you go with? , post pics [/b][/quote]
i dont like how it came out, but here are some pics


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60+Jul 19 2004, 03:52 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (eastbay_60 @ Jul 19 2004, 03:52 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont like how it came out, but here are some pics
























[/b][/quote]
looks good bro, nothing wrong with it :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt+Jul 19 2004, 07:37 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (84cutt @ Jul 19 2004, 07:37 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro, nothing wrong with it :thumbsup:[/b][/quote]
I SAY LEAVE THOSE RIMS ON. :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark+Jul 19 2004, 09:04 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (1998shark @ Jul 19 2004, 09:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I SAY LEAVE THOSE RIMS ON. :biggrin:[/b][/quote]
you like those hah! fuck the gold center daytons, cant go wrong with stocks with buffed whites! :roflmao:


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

IS THIS STILL GOING TO HAPPEN :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408sjsharkin_@Jul 28 2004, 01:09 PM
> *IS THIS STILL GOING TO HAPPEN :biggrin:  *


I'm still down....

:thumbsup: 



Last edited by jenns64chevy at Jul 28 2004, 01:24 PM


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i will be out there, i told my club at our last meeting and they said they will most likely be there! :biggrin: we have to get this shit going, its getting late in the year and i havent seen too many people out there.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408sjsharkin_@Jul 28 2004, 02:09 PM
> *IS THIS STILL GOING TO HAPPEN :biggrin: *


 hell yeah its still on :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 28 2004, 02:41 PM
> *i will be out there, i told my club at our last meeting and they said they will most likely be there! :biggrin: we have to get this shit going, its getting late in the year and i havent seen too many people out there.*


 i feel you on that one , thats why im tryin to get something cracken off you feel me :biggrin: :biggrin: hopefully well get a good caravan goin to the strip


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

so its a for sure thing, in and out at 7 right? i will be out there this weekend to see whats up, now that my car is painted you will see me out there more 














Last edited by eastbay_60 at Jul 28 2004, 04:17 PM


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 28 2004, 04:09 PM
> *so its a for sure thing, in and out at 7 right? i will be out there this weekend to see whats up, now that my car is painted you will see me out there more
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah thats right homie 7 at in & out hope to see there


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

well well...hmmmm, this sounds interesting.......I just might have to make it and make sure some of the guys from Low Conspiracy go too......just look out for the big guy in the silver Jeep taking pictures..... :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 28 2004, 04:50 PM
> *well well...hmmmm, this sounds interesting.......I just might have to make it and make sure some of the guys from Low Conspiracy go too......just look out for the big guy in the silver Jeep taking pictures..... :biggrin:*


 the more peps the better well see u there toro


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

THIS WEEKEND.. THE 1ST


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jul 28 2004, 04:24 PM
> *THIS WEEKEND.. THE 1ST*


 Hey I thought it was Saturday, August 7th - Next weekend?


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy+Jul 28 2004, 04:33 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (jenns64chevy @ Jul 28 2004, 04:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--MRIMPALA2000510_@Jul 28 2004, 04:24 PM
> *THIS WEEKEND.. THE 1ST*


Hey I thought it was Saturday, August 7th - Next weekend?
[/b][/quote]
Me too I thought it was Aug 7th, so I planned a trip to LA this weekend


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

ok, ok......clear it up....is it the 1st or the 7th....I'm in Bakersfield this weekend........


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Jul 28 2004, 04:50 PM
> *ok, ok......clear it up....is it the 1st or the 7th....I'm in Bakersfield this weekend........*


 It's the 7th cause that's the same day of the concert......read page 1 of this thread.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yes, august 7th at 7 at in and out, i was just saying i am going out this weekend also just to see if anybody else is out there.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

OK 7TH ... :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

I MIGHT B OUT THERE WITH SHARKY IN THE CADDY ....LOL


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

YUP IM STILL DOWN EVEN THOUGH ITS BEEN PRETTY WEAK OUT THERE


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

is anybody going out this weekend?


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

maybe ill break in the new project........... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://daspotcaraudio.net/images/showcases...lacement/b2.jpg

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da Spot Car Audio_@Jul 29 2004, 10:07 PM
> *maybe ill break in the new project........... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> http://daspotcaraudio.net/images/showcases...lacement/b2.jpg
> ...


 do it jay  its me mikey


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408sjsharkin_@Jul 29 2004, 11:12 PM
> *do it jay    its me mikey
> [snapback]2088976[/snapback]​*


MMMIIIKKEEYYY!!!!!!!!!WHATS UP BRO...U LIKE THAT SHIT....HUH?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





MUUUHHHAAAAHHHAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :burn: :ugh:


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> > MMMIIIKKEEYYY!!!!!!!!!WHATS UP BRO...U LIKE THAT SHIT....HUH??
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  uffin: :thumbsup: :wave: hella yeh that it out but take off the laylow stickers


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408sjsharkin_@Jul 31 2004, 12:32 AM
> *:biggrin:    uffin:  :thumbsup:  :wave: hella yeh that it out but take off the laylow stickers
> [snapback]2092490[/snapback]​*


D O N E!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

guess not, we took 6 rides out there and the only people we seen was 408 ryders. so is anybody going to show up next weekend?






> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 29 2004, 05:54 PM
> *is anybody going out this weekend?
> [snapback]2088360[/snapback]​*


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 1 2004, 12:38 PM
> *guess not, we took 6 rides out there and the only people we seen was 408 ryders. so is anybody going to show up next weekend?
> [snapback]2095627[/snapback]​*


i thought it was august 7th, in n out on tully at 7:00 p.m. ?


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 1 2004, 01:46 PM
> *i thought it was august 7th, in n out on tully at 7:00 p.m.  ?
> [snapback]2095644[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: it is next weekend :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

i was out there last night it was ok not really that packed hopefully everbody shows up this weekend at the in n out.(aug 7th at 7 oclock at the in n out on tully spread the word)


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 1 2004, 01:47 PM
> *i was out there last night it was ok not really that packed hopefully everbody shows up this weekend at the in n out.(aug 7th at 7 oclock at the in n out on tully  spread the word)
> [snapback]2095883[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT

:biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

3 days left whos still goin????


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up everybody, i am still down, countin down the days!  goin to build my box so i can have some beat hopefully!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 4 2004, 04:15 PM
> *whats up everybody, i am still down, countin down the days!   goin to build my box so i can have some beat hopefully!
> [snapback]2105917[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: right on


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm still down  

Hey - not to be off topic (I already posted this separately) but has ANYONE heard about Blvd Nights this year.....not even a flyer yet  .....


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

IM CHARGINING MY BATTS ALREADY I THINK WE HAVE A MEETING SAT SO IM SURE MORE MEMBERS WILL ROLL OUT THERE TO REPESENT :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVILSNITE89 (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 4 2004, 04:24 PM
> *IM CHARGINING MY BATTS ALREADY I THINK WE HAVE A MEETING SAT SO IM SURE MORE MEMBERS WILL ROLL OUT THERE TO REPESENT  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2106086[/snapback]​*


damn ill be at the improv on saturday ...when i get out ill be checkin out the blvd.


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

sorry fellas .... im a no show ......going camping .....tell me how it is


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 4 2004, 04:10 PM
> *I'm still down
> 
> Hey - not to be off topic (I already posted this separately) but has ANYONE heard about Blvd Nights this year.....not even a flyer yet   .....
> [snapback]2106058[/snapback]​*


   :dunno:


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> 3 days left whos still goin????
> [snapback]2105122[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> > :thumbsup: :biggrin:  be out there this weekend


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm there.........the 7th at 7 and In and Out, look for the silver jeep on daytons taking pictures.....


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up toro? good to see we will have a photographer out there! :biggrin: that way maybe people will see how it is out there and they might start going out more often!



> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 5 2004, 02:29 PM
> *I'm there.........the 7th at 7 and In and Out, look for the silver jeep on daytons taking pictures.....
> [snapback]2108951[/snapback]​*


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 5 2004, 01:29 PM
> *I'm there.........the 7th at 7 and In and Out, look for the silver jeep on daytons taking pictures.....
> [snapback]2108951[/snapback]​*



Dammit big jess, I have to miss this !!! I promised a good friend I would work a special engagement that he has going on that evening. I thought it would have started around 109 or 11pm, but no its got to start @ 8pm and its in the city !!!(SF)  

The good side it, is that there is guaranteed to be a whole heap of broads there :thumbsup:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 5 2004, 01:29 PM
> *I'm there.........the 7th at 7 and In and Out, look for the silver jeep on daytons taking pictures.....
> [snapback]2108951[/snapback]​*


Don't forget to get me and jenn in her 64  we're there this weekend  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

well, since I'll be out there, and I'll have the camera, make sure to go, so we can show everyone here in LIL....and you know I don't like to post pics....


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 6 2004, 09:26 AM
> *well, since I'll be out there, and I'll have the camera, make sure to go, so we can show everyone here in LIL....and you know I don't like to post pics....
> [snapback]2111728[/snapback]​*


We'll be there  I already gotem posted in off topic. my homie posted them for me last week 

haha see you on the bulevard


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

This shit sounds like it's gonna be poppin'!!! I might try to head on out there. Make sure you take some good pics Bigg Jess.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

Jazz Festival downtown this weekend too.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SEE YALL OUT THERE TOMARROW :thumbsup:


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: BE OUT AFTER THE FAIR


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

uffin: INSPIRATIONS WILL BE THERE uffin:


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408sjsharkin_@Aug 6 2004, 05:10 PM
> *:thumbsup: BE OUT AFTER THE FAIR
> [snapback]2113160[/snapback]​*


ur going??w/ who??hit me up...my new ride isnt ready to roll yet :angry: :angry:   :thumbsdown:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

i want to thank all the car clubs that where out there lets keep this shit cracken


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 8 2004, 03:13 AM
> *i want to thank all the car clubs that where out there lets keep this shit cracken
> [snapback]2116199[/snapback]​*


  let's do this every saturday of august


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408sjsharkin_@Aug 8 2004, 02:53 PM
> * let's do this every saturday of august
> [snapback]2117107[/snapback]​*


from now on lets start the cruize from there and keep it goin downtown
like last night
EAST SIDE RIDERS IS DOWN FOR WHAT EVER
WHOS DOWN ?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Anybody got any pics???


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i'm down, just got to get my car running. my shit broke down on 880 at brokaw around 4am, had to go to fremont and pick up my truck and trailer. so we got home around 5 am. it was all worth it though, it was off the hook! the only thing was we tried going to winersnichel ( i know i fucked up the spelling!) and it was full so we said fuck it and rolled but everybody stayed there. to me cruising isnt sitting in a parking lot all night. thats just my opinion, but i will still be there next weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 8 2004, 02:36 PM
> *i'm down, just got to get my car running. my shit broke down on 880 at brokaw around 4am, had to go to fremont and pick up my truck and trailer. so we got home around 5 am.  it was all worth it though, it was off the hook! the only thing was we tried going to winersnichel ( i know i fucked up the spelling!) and it was full so we said fuck it and rolled but everybody stayed there. to me cruising isnt sitting in a parking lot all night.  thats just my opinion, but i will still be there next weekend! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2117167[/snapback]​*



I agree with the comment about sitting in the parking lot, but I had some bullshit with my car on the way to in and out (but still made it ), and didn't want to push my luck - got a ticket for crusing/music on Friday night on 8th and Santa Clara  Damn cops!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

TICKETS ..THATS WHY I DON'T REALLY WANT TO HIT UP SAN JOSE...


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

LAST NIGHT WAS KOOL SEEING SO MANY CARS LIKE BACK IN THE DAY WAS NICE AND NO ATTITUDES FROM ANY BODY WAS KOOL TO I GUESS THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GET REAL LOWRIDERS OUT THERE JUST CHILLIN  :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i agree with you!:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 8 2004, 07:14 PM
> *LAST NIGHT WAS KOOL SEEING SO MANY CARS LIKE BACK IN THE DAY WAS NICE AND NO ATTITUDES FROM ANY BODY WAS KOOL TO I GUESS THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GET REAL LOWRIDERS OUT THERE JUST CHILLIN   :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2117491[/snapback]​*


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 8 2004, 02:36 PM
> *i'm down, just got to get my car running. my shit broke down on 880 at brokaw around 4am, had to go to fremont and pick up my truck and trailer. so we got home around 5 am.  it was all worth it though, it was off the hook! the only thing was we tried going to winersnichel ( i know i fucked up the spelling!) and it was full so we said fuck it and rolled but everybody stayed there. to me cruising isnt sitting in a parking lot all night.  thats just my opinion, but i will still be there next weekend! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2117167[/snapback]​*


I AGREE WITH WHAT UR SAYING. TO ME I THINK YESTERDAY IT SUCKED! ! ! ! TO MANY PEOPLE WERE JUST SITTING IN THE PARKING LOTS. IT WENT FROM SITTING IN IN-N-OUT TO WEINERDOG N JUST SAT THERE.SHIT WE WENT ALL THE WAY DOWNTOWN N WAS CRUISING, NOT SITTING AROUND.BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION. :worship: :worship: INSPIRATIONS :worship: :worship:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Aug 8 2004, 08:33 PM
> *I AGREE WITH WHAT UR SAYING. TO ME I THINK YESTERDAY IT SUCKED! ! ! ! TO MANY PEOPLE WERE JUST SITTING IN THE PARKING LOTS.  IT WENT FROM SITTING IN IN-N-OUT TO WEINERDOG N JUST SAT THERE.SHIT WE WENT ALL THE WAY DOWNTOWN N WAS CRUISING, NOT SITTING AROUND.BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION. :worship:  :worship: INSPIRATIONS :worship:  :worship:
> [snapback]2117667[/snapback]​*


You guys are both crazy.Dippin in your ride is the shit,But not for 5HOURS STRAIGHT!people wanna show off there rides alittle more,sit and talk with homies and try and pull some broads.THATS HOW ITS ALWAYS BEEN!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

It was coo at in n out for being the first time there, after that it was packed I didnt go home intill 5:00 a.m. after jack in the crack. I'm down to do it again at in n out.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

I liked Mcdonalds parking lot at one time during the night there were alot of low lows there instead of SUV's on bags


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 8 2004, 07:57 PM
> *You guys are both crazy.Dippin in your ride is the shit,But not for 5HOURS STRAIGHT!people wanna show off there rides alittle more,sit and talk with homies and try and pull some broads.THATS HOW ITS ALWAYS BEEN!
> [snapback]2117711[/snapback]​*



I like kickin it and checking out the cars, and THEN cruising, it was fun and PACKED cause of this and the concert :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah, i am not saying i dont like kickin it and bull shittin, but when you sit at in and out for 3 1/2 hours ( and it was cool as fuck there, i am not complainin!) and then leave there to go sit in another parking lot defeats the point of calling it a cruise. i just fixed my car so i will be out next saturday to check it out, hopefully we can keep this going! so we starting at in and out again? and if so what time? 




> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 8 2004, 08:57 PM
> *You guys are both crazy.Dippin in your ride is the shit,But not for 5HOURS STRAIGHT!people wanna show off there rides alittle more,sit and talk with homies and try and pull some broads.THATS HOW ITS ALWAYS BEEN!
> [snapback]2117711[/snapback]​*


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

I WENT OUT FOR ABOUT 45 MINS AROUND 10:30 AT NIGHT IT WAS JUMPIN SAW HELLA CARS.WAS KOOL FROM WHAT I SAW . I WILL BE OUT EARLIER NEXT WEEKEND! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

IM DOWN, SHIT IM PULLIN MY THERMOSTAT THOUGH MY RIDE COUNDNT HANDLE THE TRAFFIC BUT I GUESS THATS A GOOD THING THOUGH IT JUST MEANS SHITS PACKED :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

The thing with In & Out and the Wienrschneitzel (or however you spell it) is that those are a few places that still allow the cars to park and have people kick it .... almost everywhere else will kick you out or call the cops (in Sanjo).....I'm at "the dog" every time I take the car out, because everyone there has cars, talks cars, drinks coffee (*drool* heeheehee), and bullshits WITHOUT drama  the dog has been doing it like that for yeeeeaaaarrrrrrs, even with show and shines and toy drives during the off season..... 

anyway what I'm saying is kickin it there is a privliage not a right  and all I know is that if I am ever stumped on "fill-in-the-blank" that goes wrong on the '64, I can stop by there and get pointers and "real talk" from the veteranos that were doin the damn thang since we were all in diapers (and before)!  "The dog" has always been a SanJo thang.... Just like the boulevard will always be there for cruisin, a lot of us will always stop by 'the dog' and shop talk during the cruise

....It's all in how you like to kick it, we're all down 2 cruise, but I'm tired of getting the same damn ticket's (FRiDAY NiGHT for example!), LOL :biggrin: Any of you cruisers from SJ know that Ruff Drive (AKA TraFFiC Court) ain't a fun place to be more than once a month! Personally, I know it's bad when the ladies workin the pay line start calin me mija and feel sorry for me for all the tickets I get, Heeheeehee......

Not hating on anyone's post, just wanted to drop some history and $.02 . :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

HEY JEN I SEEN YOUR RIDE THE OTHER NIGHT AT WEINERSHNTZEL... ITS CLEAN AS FUCK.. SHOULD OF GONE UP AND SAID WHATS UP TO YOU BUT I WANNA GIVE YOU MAD PROPS ON YOUR RIDE...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Aug 8 2004, 11:26 PM
> *HEY JEN I SEEN YOUR RIDE THE OTHER NIGHT AT WEINERSHNTZEL... ITS CLEAN AS FUCK.. SHOULD OF GONE UP AND SAID WHATS UP TO YOU BUT I WANNA GIVE YOU MAD PROPS ON YOUR RIDE...
> [snapback]2118010[/snapback]​*



thanks  :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 8 2004, 03:36 PM
> *i'm down, just got to get my car running. my shit broke down on 880 at brokaw around 4am, had to go to fremont and pick up my truck and trailer. so we got home around 5 am.  it was all worth it though, it was off the hook! the only thing was we tried going to winersnichel ( i know i fucked up the spelling!) and it was full so we said fuck it and rolled but everybody stayed there. to me cruising isnt sitting in a parking lot all night.  thats just my opinion, but i will still be there next weekend! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2117167[/snapback]​*


broke down my self at the dog , my shit wouldnt start, so i had to get it towed got home around 2;30 but was still cracken out there :thumbsup: cant wait for next weekend.


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 9 2004, 04:22 AM
> *broke down my self at the dog , my shit wouldnt start, so i had to get it towed got home around 2;30 but was still cracken out there :thumbsup: cant wait for next weekend.
> [snapback]2118365[/snapback]​*



I saw that . 

I had fun with my sister and homies  :biggrin:  
I hope there's as much people out in the next few weeks as there was on Sat.


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 9 2004, 08:39 AM
> *I saw that .
> 
> I had fun with my sister and homies   :biggrin:
> ...



whose got pix? I took some on my sisters camera but are there more????


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 9 2004, 09:39 AM
> *whose got pix? I took some on my sisters camera but are there more????
> [snapback]2118844[/snapback]​*


post the pics you took


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 9 2004, 10:13 AM
> *post the pics you took
> [snapback]2119060[/snapback]​*



Tell Jenn  it was her cam. she gots it.


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 8 2004, 02:58 PM
> *from now on lets start the cruize from there and keep it goin downtown
> like last night
> EAST SIDE RIDERS IS DOWN FOR WHAT EVER
> ...


 :thumbsup: i down


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> *....It's all in how you like to kick it, we're all down 2 cruise, but I'm tired of getting the same damn ticket's (FRiDAY NiGHT for example!), LOL  Any of you cruisers from SJ know that Ruff Drive (AKA TraFFiC Court) ain't a fun place to be more than once a month! Personally, I know it's bad when the ladies workin the pay line start calin me mija and feel*



I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN.. ONE OF THE JUDGES THERE GAVE ME A CHOICE..A) LICENCE SUSPENDED FOR 6 MONTHS ...B) FIGHT THE TICKET AND LIKE HE SAID" PRAY THE COP DON'T SHOW UP" ALL CAUSE HE SAID!! HES SEEN MY FACE TO MANY TIMES IN THIS COURT ROOM...FOUGHT THAT TICKET AND COP NEVER SHOWED UP..I WAS ARRESTED 3 TIMES FOR LOOKING LIKE SOME ONE THEY WHERE LOOKING FOR...I GUESS THEY WHERE LOOKING FOR A BALD MEXICAN..LOL.I ONCE RECIVED 2 TICKETS WITHIN ONE BLOCK FOR HAVING TVS ON MY FRONT AND REAR BUMPER.. :biggrin: .SAD PART IS THE DAY MY RIDES DONE..AND I TAKE IT TO SAN JOSE..I'M COMING HOME WITH TICKETS FROM TV IN THE STERRING WHEEL TO WINDOWS TINTED RED WITH ENGRAVING.. SO I FIGURE I BETTER START SAVING UP FOR NEXT YEARS TICKETS....... :uh:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

IM DOWN... :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

IM DOWN FOR THIS SATURDAY.. :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 9 2004, 02:26 PM
> *IM DOWN FOR THIS SATURDAY.. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2119936[/snapback]​*



'6ty EIght -' If this is the charcoal grey '68 pImpala that was out there on Saturday, your car is CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

YUP THAT WAS MY CAR...THANKS AT NIGHT IT DOES LOOK CLEAN BUT WHEN IT COMES TO DAYLIGHT TIME.. ITS A WHOLE DIFFERENT STORY...IN THE DAY YOU CAN SEE THE LITTLE DENTS THE PAINT CHIPS..ETC..THE CAR NEEDS A TOTAL MAKEOVER.


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Aug 9 2004, 03:15 PM
> *:wave:
> [snapback]2120091[/snapback]​*


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

Jose ---> :biggrin:


hehe


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah i feel what your saying, i like to kick it for a little while and i wish i would of that night, maybe i would have made it home lol. and yeah the tikets suck! about 3-4 years ago i got a stereo tiket at king and santa clara, then i was going down santa clara and was crossing 6th street and got a tiket for going through a cross walk with people crossing (even though they were 4 lanes over!). that was all after being there for 45 minutes. 1 1/2 later the same cop from 6th street got me for cruising! i was told not to come back to san jose for 6 months and plus pay a shit load in fines! 


quote=jenns64chevy,Aug 8 2004, 11:38 PM]
The thing with In & Out and the Wienrschneitzel (or however you spell it) is that those are a few places that still allow the cars to park and have people kick it .... almost everywhere else will kick you out or call the cops (in Sanjo).....I'm at "the dog" every time I take the car out, because everyone there has cars, talks cars, drinks coffee (*drooh itl* heeheehee), and bullshits WITHOUT drama  the dog has been doing it like that for yeeeeaaaarrrrrrs, even with show and shines and toy drives during the off season..... 

anyway what I'm saying is kickin it there is a privliage not a right  and all I know is that if I am ever stumped on "fill-in-the-blank" that goes wrong on the '64, I can stop by there and get pointers and "real talk" from the veteranos that were doin the damn thang since we were all in diapers (and before)!  "The dog" has always been a SanJo thang.... Just like the boulevard will always be there for cruisin, a lot of us will always stop by 'the dog' and shop talk during the cruise

....It's all in how you like to kick it, we're all down 2 cruise, but I'm tired of getting the same damn ticket's (FRiDAY NiGHT for example!), LOL :biggrin: Any of you cruisers from SJ know that Ruff Drive (AKA TraFFiC Court) ain't a fun place to be more than once a month! Personally, I know it's bad when the ladies workin the pay line start calin me mija and feel sorry for me for all the tickets I get, Heeheeehee......

Not hating on anyone's post, just wanted to drop some history and $.02 . :thumbsup: 
[snapback]2117947[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN.. ONE OF THE JUDGES THERE GAVE ME A CHOICE..A) LICENCE SUSPENDED FOR 6 MONTHS ...B) FIGHT THE TICKET AND LIKE HE SAID" PRAY THE COP DON'T SHOW UP" ALL CAUSE HE SAID!! HES SEEN MY FACE TO MANY TIMES IN THIS COURT ROOM...FOUGHT THAT TICKET AND COP NEVER SHOWED UP..I WAS ARRESTED 3 TIMES FOR LOOKING LIKE SOME ONE THEY WHERE LOOKING FOR...I GUESS THEY WHERE LOOKING FOR A BALD MEXICAN..LOL.I ONCE RECIVED 2 TICKETS WITHIN ONE BLOCK FOR HAVING TVS ON MY FRONT AND REAR BUMPER.. :biggrin: .SAD PART IS THE DAY MY RIDES DONE..AND I TAKE IT TO SAN JOSE..I'M COMING HOME WITH TICKETS FROM TV IN THE STERRING WHEEL TO WINDOWS TINTED RED WITH ENGRAVING.. SO I FIGURE I BETTER START SAVING UP FOR NEXT YEARS TICKETS....... :uh:
> [snapback]2119636[/snapback]​[/quot
> 
> The cops out there suck ass i still havent paid mine for modified exaust in the monte .....lol and yes i still have all the dam tikets i got in your ride too slow, too low , stiker in the back window, music loud i hate those cerdos specialy that pinche chino right there on the strip he parks his car in the midle and his always walking looking for shit you guyes probably seen him he shaves his head and his the only chino out there


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah i seen the truck on the flat bed and said damn thta sucks! then i broke down.i didnt get home till 5 or 5:30! but i got my shit runnin the next day (damn distributer cap!). so i will see you guys out there next weekend!


quote=EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.,Aug 9 2004, 05:22 AM]
broke down my self at the dog , my shit wouldnt start, so i had to get it towed got home around 2;30 but was still cracken out there :thumbsup: cant wait for next weekend.
[snapback]2118365[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

sheeze..sounds like i missed some sheiiit!!!!!hopefully it stay packed for a while these coming weeks so me and my new machine can enjoy it(when its ready :biggrin: ) :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

I know what ya mean..I really cant stand cops either...they always ruin a good night when nothing is going down they still got to ruin it for us who just go out there to cruise with the clubs or your friends and have fun ..but they see things in totaly different. but i guess thats my opinion. 

who ever didnt go out there sat. night missed some good old cruzing...packed, bumper to bumper..three wheeln it, u can hear the air bags go at it, cars hopping, pipe go off ( mine 2 ), music bangn, oldies playn in the old skools...it was a good night though..i had fun !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

Are you guys and girls going to meet up at IN and Out on Sat? If so what time?So i can tell all the other members and we can all roll downtown deep.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2004)

YEAH I CAN SAY THE COPS IN SAN JOSE SUCK .AT LEAST WHEN THEY TELL ME TO GO HOME (WHICH IS RIGHT OF THE STRIP )I DO AND COME BACK OUT 5 MINS LATER WITH ANOTHER ONE OF MY RIDES. THEY CAN'T KEEP ME DOWN ..........FUCK EM'


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

Did i miss it?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i am down, lets do this!



> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 9 2004, 05:26 PM
> *Are you guys and girls going to meet up at IN and Out on Sat? If so what time?So i can tell all the other members and we can all roll downtown deep.
> [snapback]2120292[/snapback]​*


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

IM DOWN SOUNDS LIKE MORE CARS FROM THE CLUB MIGHT BE OUT TO :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 9 2004, 11:39 PM
> *i am down, lets do this!
> [snapback]2121108[/snapback]​*


LETS DO THIS IM DOWN


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 9 2004, 04:26 PM
> *Are you guys and girls going to meet up at IN and Out on Sat? If so what time?So i can tell all the other members and we can all roll downtown deep.
> [snapback]2120292[/snapback]​*



I"m down  but jenns got the 64.... If anything I can take my camaro but rather go w/ Jen.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2004, 08:23 AM
> *I"m down  but jenns got the 64.... If anything I can take my camaro but rather go w/ Jen.
> [snapback]2121912[/snapback]​*


OK fiiiiinnnne, I'll fix my electrical this week *sigh* (I don't know what the hell I'm doing when it comes to electircal, LOL)  Heehee - It's on


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

IM STILL DOWN..DONT FORGET ALL YOU NINERS AND RAIDERS FANS ABOUT THE GAME THIS SAT..ITS @ 5 AND I KNOW EVERYONE IS GOING TO THROW PARTIES EVEN THOUGH ITS A PRESEASON GAME..BUT IT STILL MEANS SOMETHING TO EVERYONE JUST BECAUSE IT A NINER AND RAIDER GAME....AND IF U ARE GOING TO WATCH THE GAME THEN GO CRUZING REMEMBER NOT TO GET TOO TOO DRUNK CUZ U STILL HAVE TO DRIVE DOWNTOWN AND STILL DEAL WITH THE COPS. sO IF U GO CRUZING AFTER THE GAME AND U FEEL LIKE SHIT CUZ OF DRINKING TO MUCH ..PLEASE RIDE WITH SOMEONE WHO IS COOL TO DRIVE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2004, 09:23 AM
> *I"m down  but jenns got the 64.... If anything I can take my camaro but rather go w/ Jen.
> [snapback]2121912[/snapback]​*


What time you ladies picking me up?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 10 2004, 09:20 AM
> *IM STILL DOWN..DONT FORGET ALL YOU NINERS AND RAIDERS FANS ABOUT THE GAME THIS SAT..ITS @ 5 AND I KNOW EVERYONE IS GOING TO THROW PARTIES EVEN THOUGH ITS A PRESEASON GAME..BUT IT STILL MEANS SOMETHING TO EVERYONE JUST BECAUSE IT A NINER AND RAIDER GAME....AND IF U ARE GOING TO WATCH THE GAME THEN GO CRUZING REMEMBER NOT TO GET TOO TOO DRUNK CUZ U STILL HAVE TO DRIVE DOWNTOWN AND STILL DEAL WITH THE COPS. sO IF U GO CRUZING AFTER THE GAME AND U FEEL LIKE SHIT CUZ OF DRINKING TO MUCH ..PLEASE RIDE WITH SOMEONE WHO IS COOL TO DRIVE.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2122036[/snapback]​*



:worship: NINERZ
:worship:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 10 2004, 09:12 AM
> *OK fiiiiinnnne, I'll fix my electrical this week *sigh* (I don't know what the hell I'm doing when it comes to electircal, LOL)   Heehee  -  It's on
> [snapback]2122023[/snapback]​*



luv ya sister  :biggrin: u die hard bulevard queen. hahaha


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 10 2004, 09:51 AM
> *:worship:  NINERZ
> :worship:
> [snapback]2122068[/snapback]​*




GO NINERZ...THE BEST TEAM ON THE WEST THE ONE THAT U CAN NOT MESS WITH. WE'LL BEAT U DOWN JUST LIKE MIKE TYSON DID IN THE 4T ROUND.


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eibarra_@Aug 10 2004, 09:24 AM
> *What time you ladies picking me up?
> 
> 
> [snapback]2122038[/snapback]​*



I'll pick you up from the SJ bus station  get ur butt here and then we can all do tha damn thang. i thought we was going to fresno? what the heck?


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 10 2004, 10:10 AM
> *GO NINERZ...THE BEST TEAM ON THE WEST THE ONE THAT U CAN NOT MESS WITH. WE'LL BEAT U DOWN JUST LIKE MIKE TYSON DID IN THE 4T ROUND.
> [snapback]2122110[/snapback]​*



oh hell


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

ill be out there in my noma fully baged its going in on the first week of sep so it will b done before sep 16, hopefully it will be ko that weekend but the thing that sucks is that it wont be painted by then still need to talk to the insurance ...dam old lady mest up my truck :angry:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Aug 10 2004, 10:15 AM
> *ill be out there in my noma fully baged its going in on the first week of sep so it will b done before sep 16, hopefully it will be ko that weekend but the thing that sucks is that it wont be painted by then still need to talk to the insurance ...dam old lady mest up my truck :angry:
> [snapback]2122137[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:uh:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Aug 10 2004, 10:15 AM
> *ill be out there in my noma fully baged its going in on the first week of sep so it will b done before sep 16, hopefully it will be ko that weekend but the thing that sucks is that it wont be painted by then still need to talk to the insurance ...dam old lady mest up my truck :angry:
> [snapback]2122137[/snapback]​*


cant wait to see the noma on the road baggn it...old lady messed it up..


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 10 2004, 10:18 AM
> *cant wait to see the noma on the road baggn it...old lady messed it up..
> [snapback]2122150[/snapback]​*



Well my SOON TO BE ex husband fucked up my Impala the first weekend I bought it. :uh: dumb ass.


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

who all is going to the lowrider show in frisco ???
ill be there... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 10 2004, 10:21 AM
> *who all is going to the lowrider show in frisco ???
> ill be there... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2122166[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 10 2004, 11:21 AM
> *who all is going to the lowrider show in frisco ???
> ill be there... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2122166[/snapback]​*




Ill be there...........


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2004, 10:20 AM
> *Well my SOON TO BE ex husband fucked up my Impala the first weekend I bought it.  :uh:  dumb ass.
> [snapback]2122161[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 thats fuked...i had my impala for only 2 weeks when i first bought and some one went ahead and set the inside on fire and fucked up my interior thats why if u look at it..its all tore up and burned.


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 10 2004, 10:23 AM
> *:0  :0 thats fuked...i had my impala for only 2 weeks when i first bought and some one went ahead and set the inside on fire and fucked up my interior thats why if u look at it..its all tore up and burned.
> [snapback]2122178[/snapback]​*



oh hellllllllllll no. that's scarry shit  He just f*d up the engine a little but nothing that couldn't get fixed. he handed the car over to me all broke down. he didin't get driving privilages after that.


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2004, 10:25 AM
> *oh hellllllllllll no. that's scarry shit  He just f*d up the engine a little but nothing that couldn't get fixed. he handed the car over to me all broke down. he didin't get driving privilages after that.
> 
> 
> [snapback]2122191[/snapback]​*



yeah i think someone didnt like my brother and took it out on my car..ohh man and he gave u back the car like that..i would have said fix that shit and then bring it back to me no matter how much damage they did... :angry:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 10 2004, 10:28 AM
> *yeah i think someone didnt like my brother and took it out on my car..ohh man and he gave u back the car like that..i would have said fix that shit and then bring it back to me no matter how much damage they did... :angry:
> [snapback]2122205[/snapback]​*


I know more about cars then he does and I didn't know hardly shit at that time. I learned how to replace alternator, belts, radiator, etc that same day  a homie's dad helped me and the guys from Impalas. =D


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2004, 10:30 AM
> *I know more about cars then he does and I didn't know hardly shit at that time. I learned how to replace alternator, belts, radiator, etc that same day  a homie's dad helped me and the guys from Impalas.  =D
> [snapback]2122211[/snapback]​*


thats cool...we have 2 mechanics in the car club so its cool..that we can go to them at any time when we have problems with our cars..i still till this day dont know much about cars im like into computers..but im learning as time goes on.


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 10 2004, 10:33 AM
> *thats cool...we have 2 mechanics in the car club so its cool..that we can go to them at any time when we have problems with our cars..i still till this day dont know much about cars im like into computers..but im learning as time goes on.
> [snapback]2122222[/snapback]​*



ditto on that one. my sister is the mechanic out of us two  but I like learning stuff/watching. =) do the damn thang :thumbsup:


----------



## bears_security (Jun 24, 2004)

So who has pics of last weeks cruise??? IF you want I can put them up on my page at http://bearssecurity.8k.com if you want just email me the pics and I will put them up...I missed it last week I herd some good things about it and some bad things about it....But the only way I can find out about how it goes is too find out myself....For the peeps who complained about the parking lot hey they were juist trying to get enuff cars to get a nice cruise goiong........That probably wat it was......wat time is everyone going out next saturday??? Is it the same place???


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bears_security_@Aug 10 2004, 11:36 AM
> *So who has pics of  last weeks cruise??? IF you want I can put them up on my page at http://bearssecurity.8k.com if you want just email me the pics and I will put them up...I missed it last week I herd some good things about it and some bad things about it....But the only way I can find out about how it goes is too find out myself....For the peeps who complained about the parking lot hey they were juist trying to get enuff cars to get a nice cruise goiong........That probably wat it was......wat time is everyone going out next saturday???  Is it the same place???
> [snapback]2122368[/snapback]​*




i really didint see any bad things but the cops kicking everyone out of the parking lots who were just trying to chill and chat with everyone..but other then that it was a good night to be out and cruize with friends and family....


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 10 2004, 09:21 AM
> *who all is going to the lowrider show in frisco ???
> ill be there... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2122166[/snapback]​*


    

and for the record, go RAIDERS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 10 2004, 11:21 AM
> *who all is going to the lowrider show in frisco ???
> ill be there... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2122166[/snapback]​*


 i will be there!


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

i will be there i need to get me some chrome tanks and presure plates for my pumps on the monte.....i hate looking @ it and it just gets me mad that its not finished but fuck it ill come back 2 times better when m done no more half ass shit i learn my lesson, do it right the first time.


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Aug 10 2004, 12:33 PM
> *
> 
> and for the record, go RAIDERS  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2122559[/snapback]​*



:worship: :worship: :worship: RAIDERS :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 10 2004, 11:18 AM
> *cant wait to see the noma on the road baggn it...old lady messed it up..
> [snapback]2122150[/snapback]​*



some old lady hit me in the back and mest up the bed cuz i dont have a bumper i got a rollpan.............lol


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Original_@Aug 10 2004, 01:28 PM
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  RAIDERS  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [snapback]2122737[/snapback]​*


Raiders who 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Aug 10 2004, 01:35 PM
> *some old lady hit me in the back and mest up the bed cuz i dont have a bumper i got a rollpan.............lol
> [snapback]2122752[/snapback]​*



lol...a rollpan.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 10 2004, 03:16 PM
> *lol...a rollpan.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2122843[/snapback]​*



shw hit the corner off the bed and buckel the side off the bed


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Aug 10 2004, 02:34 PM
> *shw hit the corner off the bed and buckel the side off the bed
> [snapback]2122872[/snapback]​*



check this out..i was going to get something for lunch with one of my co workers..and this old old lady was driving an old old station wagon..and this lady was small to a point where u can not see over the dash..or that you have a hunch back....but she ran a red hella slow..for example imagine a turtle walking a red light while cars are coming and then she kept stoping in the middle of the road while cars are still coming...man it was funning and wierd....then we were turning onto 1st street of alma rd..and this mustang almost clip the front of my co workers jeep....i was like damn...it was a wierd lunch...


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 10 2004, 02:14 PM
> *Raiders who
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2122840[/snapback]​*



That's right,,, think positive because that's all that whinner fans can hope for. There is no way the whinners can lose to the Raiders... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: O.K you must admit that is funny.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 10 2004, 06:40 PM
> *check this out..i was going to get something for lunch with one of my co workers..and this old old lady was driving an old old station wagon..and this lady was small to a point where u can not see over the dash..or that you have a hunch back....but she ran a red hella slow..for example imagine a turtle walking a red light while cars are coming and then she kept stoping in the middle of the road while cars are still coming...man it was funning and wierd....then we were turning onto 1st street of alma rd..and this mustang almost clip the front of my co workers jeep....i was like damn...it was a wierd lunch...
> [snapback]2122882[/snapback]​*


I could imagine that all too clearly.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

<---------------------------------------------------------
Go EAGLES!!!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 10 2004, 02:40 PM
> *check this out..i was going to get something for lunch with one of my co workers..and this old old lady was driving an old old station wagon..and this lady was small to a point where u can not see over the dash..or that you have a hunch back....but she ran a red hella slow..for example imagine a turtle walking a red light while cars are coming and then she kept stoping in the middle of the road while cars are still coming...man it was funning and wierd....then we were turning onto 1st street of alma rd..and this mustang almost clip the front of my co workers jeep....i was like damn...it was a wierd lunch...
> [snapback]2122882[/snapback]​*



On lunch today me and jenn went to safeway to get a coffee and sammich and this stupid china bitch stole our spot. 
Now typically I wouldn't care but I'm going through a divorce, I gotta move out, I'm broke and irritated. so without even thinking I got off the car and walked up to this bitch and started cussing her out and got in her face.

the dumb bitch got all stupid and shit and some homeboy seen this whole thing and was telling me " hey just block her in park right behind her" and I was STEAMED. then my sister tells her to fuck her self the china bitch is like no-a you-a fuck-a yourseff! oh noooooooooooooo.

drama.  bad week.


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 10 2004, 02:59 PM
> *:worship:
> 
> 
> ...



YAY-men brother..

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 10 2004, 03:56 PM
> *<---------------------------------------------------------
> Go EAGLES!!!
> [snapback]2122917[/snapback]​*


WHERE THAT COME FROM? :uh:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2004, 03:01 PM
> *On lunch today me and jenn went to safeway to get a coffee and sammich and this stupid china bitch stole our spot.
> Now typically I wouldn't care but I'm going through a divorce, I gotta move out, I'm broke and irritated. so without even thinking I got off the car and walked up to this bitch and started cussing her out and got in her face.
> 
> ...



:0 :0 I would have knock her a$$ out...f*k that....


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Original_@Aug 10 2004, 02:53 PM
> *That's right,,, think positive because that's all that whinner fans can hope for. There is no way the whinners can lose to the Raiders... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  O.K you must admit that is funny.
> [snapback]2122910[/snapback]​*



:biggrin: that was funny..


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 10 2004, 02:56 PM
> *<---------------------------------------------------------
> Go EAGLES!!!
> [snapback]2122917[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: EAGLES..COME ON NOW...!!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

damn girl breath! just remember, it can only get better!  




> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 10 2004, 04:01 PM
> *On lunch today me and jenn went to safeway to get a coffee and sammich and this stupid china bitch stole our spot.
> Now typically I wouldn't care but I'm going through a divorce, I gotta move out, I'm broke and irritated. so without even thinking I got off the car and walked up to this bitch and started cussing her out and got in her face.
> 
> ...


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Aug 10 2004, 02:14 PM
> *i will be there i need to get me some chrome tanks and presure plates for my pumps on the monte.....i hate looking @ it and it just gets me mad that its not finished but fuck it ill come back 2 times better when m done no more half ass shit i learn my lesson, do it right the first time.
> [snapback]2122704[/snapback]​*



dont you mean do it right the second time? :biggrin: i thought sharky was buying the pumps?


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

JUST ANOTHER DAY IN SAN JO... QUE NO?....LOL I WOULD OF BEAT HER DOWN JEN... MUCH PROPS TO YOU...


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

niners beat the raiders :twak:


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

go niners :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

take your time eazy with that monte...shows can always wait..


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 10 2004, 06:43 PM
> *dont you mean do it right the second time?  :biggrin: i thought sharky was buying the pumps?
> [snapback]2123341[/snapback]​*


well the deal was he was going to get my set up and he was going to get me a full air set up but i though about it and its not worth it cuz i all ready spend to much money in that set up so m keepin it. i allway let people borrow shit and im the one the gets fuckt over @ the end, m out off 2 sets of rims :angry: sharky with the zeniths on the imp and joel with the sinisters so no more borrowing shit. as for the monte its not going to no show or out any time soon so we can take our time in the set up to make it right cuz i havent been happy with it sense it rolled out that shop :angry: thats why i hate looking @ it and some times i just want to sell it :tears: SO M GIVINIT ONE LAST SHOT TO BRING IT BACK TO LIFE


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Aug 10 2004, 01:14 PM
> *i will be there i need to get me some chrome tanks and presure plates for my pumps on the monte.....i hate looking @ it and it just gets me mad that its not finished but fuck it ill come back 2 times better when m done no more half ass shit i learn my lesson, do it right the first time.
> [snapback]2122704[/snapback]​*



yeah take your time bro...u'll feel alot better knowing that u waited and took ur time and everything comes out smooth as a babys butt. Half ass jobs can only get worse and worse cuz it will break down and then u will spend more money on another half ass job. Time is ur friend. And at the end u'll be proud of urself that u waited. Cant wait to see the monte when its fully done. Patience is the key word.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Aug 11 2004, 07:38 AM
> *take your time eazy with that monte...shows can always wait..
> [snapback]2124477[/snapback]​*


foo shizzel my nizzel hey my girl found a picture of u, me, edgar, and i think slick ricks brother ( the one with the land rover ) that time when we had a party @ the hall 4 my bithday and i was fuck up off like 3 beers...... :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Aug 11 2004, 08:39 AM
> *well the deal was he was going to get my set up and he was going to get me a full air set up but i though about it and its not worth it cuz i all ready spend to much money in that set up so m keepin it. i allway let people borrow shit and im the one the gets fuckt over @ the end, m out off 2 sets of rims  :angry:  sharky with the zeniths on the imp and joel with the sinisters so no more borrowing shit. as for the monte its not going to no show or out any time soon so we can take our time in the set up to make it right cuz i havent been happy with it sense it rolled out that shop  :angry:  thats why i hate looking @ it and some times i just want to sell it :tears: SO M GIVINIT ONE LAST SHOT TO BRING IT BACK TO LIFE
> [snapback]2124843[/snapback]​*



i know how u feel..i feel the same way about my impala..Im so eager to get it fix in such a little amount of time..but i realized that it takes time to get something done right the first time...so im have alot of patience..cuz i see cars like mine already fully done and i feel like shit sometimes..cuz i got a cheap paint job and no interior engine all dirty so with the trunk...but i'll wait and make sure it looks like how i want it and so in about 2 years it will come out clean and mean...


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 11 2004, 09:47 AM
> *i know how u feel..i feel the same way about my impala..Im so eager to get it fix in such a little amount of time..but i realized that it takes time to get something done right the first time...so im have alot of patience..cuz i see cars like mine already fully done and i feel like shit sometimes..cuz i got a cheap paint job and no interior engine all dirty so with the trunk...but i'll wait and make sure it looks like how i want it and so in about 2 years it will come out clean and mean...
> [snapback]2124875[/snapback]​*



yep thats what m doin m gona try to keep it 70 style :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Aug 11 2004, 09:05 AM
> *yep thats what m doin m gona try to keep it 70 style  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2124921[/snapback]​*



thats the way to do it..bring it back..bring it waaayyyy back 70's style.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:worship: :worship: INSPIRATIONS :worship: :worship:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 10 2004, 05:11 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  EAGLES..COME ON NOW...!!
> [snapback]2123122[/snapback]​*


I know you love to hate us!


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 11 2004, 02:04 PM
> *I know you love to hate us!
> 
> 
> ...



If Philly even makes the play-offs, be preparred to have all the niner fans cry about them only making it because they got T.O. from them..


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Original_@Aug 11 2004, 03:23 PM
> *If Philly even makes the play-offs, be preparred to have all the niner fans cry about them only making it because they got T.O. from them..
> [snapback]2126266[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

MAN I WASNT GONNA SAY ANYTHING BUT YOU KNOW IT ALL ABOUT THE DALLAS COWBOYS AND THE LAST TIME I CHECKED 5 SUPER BOWLS WAS MORE THAN NONE AS A MATTER OF FACT I THINK YOU LOST A SUPER BOWL TO THE RAIDERS DALLAS COWBOYS TEAM OF NINTTIES AND THE EAGLES HAVE ALWAYS BEEN THE COWBOYS BITCH ASK EMMITT SMITH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> MAN I WASNT GONNA SAY ANYTHING BUT YOU KNOW IT ALL ABOUT THE DALLAS COWBOYS AND THE LAST TIME I CHECKED 5 SUPER BOWLS WAS MORE THAN NONE AS A MATTER OF FACT I THINK YOU LOST A SUPER BOWL TO THE RAIDERS DALLAS COWBOYS TEAM OF NINTTIES AND THE EAGLES HAVE ALWAYS BEEN THE COWBOYS BITCH ASK EMMITT SMITH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> [snapback]2126522[/snapback]​[/q
> THATS RIGHT, GO COWBOYS...............................5 RINGS BABY


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

SHYT CAN'T MAKE IT DIZ SAT GOIN TO DA GAME TO SEE DA NINERZ KICK SOME AZZ & I'M GONNA GET DRUNK AND HIGH AZ FUCK....WENT OUT LAST SAT AFTER WORK AND DAT SHYT WAZ PACKED GOT OUT THERE LIKE AT 1:30 AND DAT SHYT WAZ STILL POPPIN JUS LIKE BACK IN DA DAY EXCEPT TOO MANY BAGZ AND FOOLZ DRIVIN WIT THERE DOORZ OPEN FUCK IT THEY ENTERTAINED ME! LOL :roflmao: SEE EVERYBODY IN FRISCO AT DA SHOW NEXT WEEKEND THOUGH I SHOULD HAVE 1 OF MY RIDEZ OUT THERE.... :worship: :worship: AND THE 49ERZ BEAT DA CHOKEland raiderz AGAIN! :worship: :worship: :twak:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 11 2004, 05:20 PM
> *MAN I WASNT GONNA SAY ANYTHING BUT YOU KNOW IT ALL ABOUT THE DALLAS COWBOYS AND THE LAST TIME I CHECKED 5 SUPER BOWLS WAS MORE THAN NONE AS A MATTER  OF FACT I THINK YOU LOST A SUPER BOWL TO THE RAIDERS  DALLAS COWBOYS TEAM OF NINTTIES AND THE EAGLES HAVE ALWAYS BEEN THE COWBOYS BITCH ASK EMMITT SMITH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2126522[/snapback]​*


I dont live in the past homie,and im not a history major.The last time Dallas won a SB was in 95,and they havent done shit since.Pilly has OWNED Dallad over the last 5 years,check for your self.

And btw,Philly HAS been in the Playoffs for the last 4 years,Niner fans cant say shit about "its only cause T.O"The Eagles have to win a Super Bowl for that to happen!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> *foo shizzel my nizzel hey my girl found a picture of u, me, edgar, and i think slick ricks brother ( the one with the land rover ) that time when we had a party @ the hall 4 my bithday and i was fuck up off like 3 beers......
> 
> 
> *


ya i remember that night alittle.... :biggrin: i remember someone wanted a ride home and i was so wasted..i don't know how i got home just that we both ended up there..and they had to call someone to pick them up from my house..what i ride home i gave him..lol...you remeber the way i use to drink...  my car was basiclly yours cause i would alwayz pass out and wake-up the next day asking for rides to your house to pick-up my car....remember the side show i put on in front of the club where i turned my tires from round to square... :roflmao: :roflmaor that time when those girls in that navi where like wuz up to me and aldo..then i put the finger up---like hold on and started throwing -up..lol,...those where the dayz...


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

ITS ALRIGHT THOUGH BUT YOU SEE MY TEAM IS A DYNASTY AND HAS WON SHIT IT AINT BEEN AWHILE BUT AT LEAST I BEEN THERE THE LAST TIME THE EAGLES WERE IN THE SUPER BOWL YOU WERE STILL SHITTING ON YOURSELF IN DIAPERS ! THE EAGLES ARE JUST THE BUFFALO BILLS OF THE NFC CHAMP. GAME WIN SOME SHIT THAN TALK AND CHECK THE NFC EAST OVER ALL AND WHOS WON THAT SHIT MORE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 12 2004, 03:54 AM
> *SHYT CAN'T MAKE IT DIZ SAT GOIN TO DA GAME TO SEE DA NINERZ KICK SOME AZZ & I'M GONNA GET DRUNK AND HIGH AZ FUCK....WENT OUT LAST SAT AFTER WORK AND DAT SHYT WAZ PACKED GOT OUT THERE LIKE AT 1:30 AND DAT SHYT WAZ STILL POPPIN JUS LIKE BACK IN DA DAY EXCEPT TOO MANY BAGZ AND FOOLZ DRIVIN WIT THERE DOORZ OPEN FUCK IT THEY ENTERTAINED ME! LOL :roflmao: SEE EVERYBODY IN FRISCO AT DA SHOW NEXT WEEKEND THOUGH I SHOULD HAVE 1 OF MY RIDEZ OUT THERE.... :worship:  :worship: AND THE 49ERZ BEAT DA CHOKEland raiderz AGAIN! :worship:  :worship:  :twak:
> [snapback]2127591[/snapback]​*



In the end, who ever wins the Super Bowl, will win it cuz some x niner was on the team. Last season New England won cuz they had J.J Stokes was playing for them. A x niner. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

It's all good cuz that's all the niner fans can say, since winning their last Super Bowl. You remember the one where they got caught paying players under the salary cap.. Ooopps I forgot, nobody is suppose to know that. :0 :0


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

im a niner fan to the bone..and in not going to it sit here and talk alot of shit about the eagles and cowboys and the raiders...I give much respect to all...all im gonna say is we'll see who is standing at the end (


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 12 2004, 03:54 AM
> *SHYT CAN'T MAKE IT DIZ SAT GOIN TO DA GAME TO SEE DA NINERZ KICK SOME AZZ & I'M GONNA GET DRUNK AND HIGH AZ FUCK....WENT OUT LAST SAT AFTER WORK AND DAT SHYT WAZ PACKED GOT OUT THERE LIKE AT 1:30 AND DAT SHYT WAZ STILL POPPIN JUS LIKE BACK IN DA DAY EXCEPT TOO MANY BAGZ AND FOOLZ DRIVIN WIT THERE DOORZ OPEN FUCK IT THEY ENTERTAINED ME! LOL :roflmao: SEE EVERYBODY IN FRISCO AT DA SHOW NEXT WEEKEND THOUGH I SHOULD HAVE 1 OF MY RIDEZ OUT THERE.... :worship:  :worship: AND THE 49ERZ BEAT DA CHOKEland raiderz AGAIN! :worship:  :worship:  :twak:
> [snapback]2127591[/snapback]​*



 Nice avatar Chivo :biggrin: 
=)
Julie


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

i know this is off the topic of the football season..but im trying to get my interior done..does anyone know anywhere or u know someone that can do interior good at a good price..im getting charge $1600 -$1800..and everyone keeps telling me that to go here and they hook me up for cheaper...but not even....!!! Im not trying to go all fancy but go original or something different.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

anyone here the Doghouse prank call yesterday morning?? They just replayed it a minute ago, lol.

That poor guy...........His finance has elvis call him up and say there was meth lab in the rental space next to his and there was an explosion and his car was ruined and he goes on torturing the poor guy for like 5 mins.........

It was pretty funny though.....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 12 2004, 10:47 AM
> *i know this is off the topic of the football season..but im trying to get my interior done..does anyone know anywhere or u know someone that can do interior good at a good price..im getting charge $1600 -$1800..and everyone keeps telling me that to go here and they hook me up for cheaper...but not even....!!!  Im not trying to go all fancy but go original or something different.
> [snapback]2128190[/snapback]​*


Antonios upolstry(sp)in san jose.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 12 2004, 08:33 AM
> *ITS ALRIGHT THOUGH BUT YOU SEE MY TEAM IS A DYNASTY AND HAS WON SHIT IT AINT BEEN AWHILE BUT AT LEAST I BEEN THERE THE LAST TIME THE EAGLES WERE IN THE SUPER BOWL YOU WERE STILL SHITTING ON YOURSELF IN DIAPERS !  THE EAGLES ARE JUST THE BUFFALO BILLS OF THE NFC CHAMP. GAME WIN SOME SHIT THAN TALK AND CHECK THE NFC EAST OVER ALL AND WHOS WON THAT SHIT MORE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2127810[/snapback]​*


BLAH,BLAH,When its all said and done this year,your Crack boys will be looking up to my Eagles.enjoy second place in the East again.


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 12 2004, 10:30 AM
> *Antonios upolstry(sp)in san jose.
> [snapback]2128327[/snapback]​*



Do you know anyone thats works there..and also how much would they charge for interior the whole inside.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 12 2004, 11:32 AM
> *BLAH,BLAH,When its all said and done this year,your Crack boys will be looking up to my Eagles.enjoy second place in the East again.
> [snapback]2128334[/snapback]​*


T.O. SUCKS A BIG ONE, THE EAGELS CANT EVEN GET INTO A SUPERBOWL.LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 12 2004, 11:12 AM
> *uffin:
> [snapback]2128403[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 12 2004, 11:12 AM
> *uffin:
> [snapback]2128403[/snapback]​*



YES.  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

HEY I KNOW WERE YOU CAN GET YOUR INT. DONE CHEAP IN SAN JO


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 12 2004, 12:18 PM
> *HEY I KNOW WERE YOU CAN GET YOUR INT. DONE CHEAP IN SAN JO
> [snapback]2128516[/snapback]​*



where @ ??? and do they do good jobs.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 12 2004, 11:50 AM
> *T.O. SUCKS A BIG ONE, THE EAGELS CANT EVEN GET INTO A SUPERBOWL.LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2128397[/snapback]​*


Thats E-A-G-L-E-S.Dallas wont even make the playoff this year. :roflmao: :roflmao: 
T.O is going to burn The crackBoys defence,AGAIN.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 12 2004, 11:35 AM
> *Do you know anyone thats works there..and also how much would they charge for interior the whole inside.
> [snapback]2128350[/snapback]​*


*ANTONIO!*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 12 2004, 03:54 PM
> *Thats E-A-G-L-E-S.Dallas wont even make the playoff this year. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> T.O is going to burn The crackBoys defence,AGAIN.
> [snapback]2128829[/snapback]​*


AND NOT EVEN MAKE IT TO THE SUPERBOWL AGAIN..............LOL :roflmao:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 12 2004, 02:56 PM
> *ANTONIO!
> [snapback]2128840[/snapback]​*


WELL I KINDA FIGURE THAT OUT BY THE SIGN..HE CHARGED ME $1500 FOR THE WHOLE INTERIOR


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 12 2004, 03:57 PM
> *AND NOT EVEN MAKE IT TO THE SUPERBOWL AGAIN..............LOL :roflmao:
> [snapback]2128843[/snapback]​*


We will find out in Febuary!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 12 2004, 03:54 PM
> *Thats E-A-G-L-E-S.Dallas wont even make the playoff this year. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> T.O is going to burn The crackBoys defence,AGAIN.
> 
> ...


IS THAT YOU IN THAT SHIRT? LOL NICE SHIRT :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 12 2004, 04:00 PM
> *IS THAT YOU IN THAT SHIRT? LOL NICE SHIRT :biggrin:
> [snapback]2128863[/snapback]​*


no.I knew you would like that shirt!! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 12 2004, 04:02 PM
> *no.I knew you would like that shirt!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2128873[/snapback]​*


NICE NIPPLES :biggrin: WAS IT COLD THAT DAY :uh:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

SHIT WELL FIND OUT ON MONDAY NIGHT ON NOV 15 WHEN WE SPANK THAT ASS AS MATTER OF FACT I JUST GOT BACK FROM TRAINING CAMP IN OXNARD AND MY BOY PETE HUNTER SAID HE CANT WAIT TO WECOME T.OS PUNK ASS TO THE NFC EAST


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> *  Today, 11:51 AM    |  | Post #203
> 
> 
> .com
> ...


that call the DOGHOUSE ..that was my homie..that calls about 2 years old....i heard it yesterday and this morning..he bought this 47 chrysler 2 door back in freshman year high skool like in 1996...he fixed that shit up sick as fuck and put it in storage so i can be safe..lol then they called him with that shit......that shits so old they got married a year ago next week..lol


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Aug 12 2004, 03:36 PM
> *that call the DOGHOUSE ..that was my homie..that calls about 2 years old....i heard it yesterday and this morning..he bought this 47 chrysler 2 door back in freshman year high skool like in 1996...he fixed that shit up sick as fuck and put it in storage so i can be safe..lol then they called him with that shit......that shits so old they got  married a year ago next week..lol
> [snapback]2129083[/snapback]​*


I knew someone would know him on LIL if he himself is not on here.........

Poor guy, lol. Can you imagine the range of emotions he went through,scared, sad, mad, pissed, happy, but still scared untill he gets down there and sees for his self, lol. What a way to start the day........


----------



## bears_security (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 12 2004, 12:12 PM
> *uffin:
> [snapback]2128403[/snapback]​*


 TIS IS TIGHT!!! WHERE DID YOU GET THIS WAT SITE!! I NEED TO PUI THIS ON MY HOME PAGE TO REPRESENT THE RAIDER NATION.....FOR ALL THE RAIDER HATERS WE ARE GOING TO BEAT THAT ASS ON SAYURDAY!!! FOR THAT EAGLES FAN HEY BRO THIS IS THE BAY AREA YOU GOT TO STICK WITH THE FONY NADA TEAM FROM THE *** CAPITAL OF THE WORLD!!!!!! OR YOU CAN JUMP ON THE BAND WAGON WITH THE REST OF THE PHONY NADA FANS THAT JUMPED OVER.....THIS WAT THE RAIDERS ARE GOING TO DO TO THE SAN FRANCISCO FONY NADA'S :twak: :twak: :twak: AND YOU WANT TO KNOW WHY THEY WONT PLAY IN OAKLAND BECAUSE THEY WINED TOO MUCH ABOUT THEIR FANS WERE GETTING THEIR ASS BEAT AFTER THE GAME THAT IS WHY   



PEACE BEAR


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

well said bear... !


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

damn we got off the subject real quick, so whats goin on with this weekend is anybody goin to hit up the in n out?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 12 2004, 05:06 PM
> *SHIT WELL FIND OUT ON MONDAY NIGHT ON NOV 15 WHEN WE SPANK THAT ASS AS MATTER OF FACT I JUST GOT BACK FROM TRAINING CAMP IN OXNARD AND MY BOY PETE HUNTER SAID HE CANT WAIT TO WECOME T.OS PUNK ASS TO THE NFC EAST
> [snapback]2129012[/snapback]​*


Ill be their on Nov 15.P.Hunter is going to be T.Os bitch!
accept the fact that your boys aint doing shit this year.

Bears_Security,WHAT are you talking about??FUCK the Whinners,i dont care where this is,i aint rooting for no team thats colors are butter scotch and pink.Its all about Philly!


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 13 2004, 01:36 AM
> *damn we got off the subject real quick, so whats goin on with this weekend is anybody goin to hit up the in n out?
> [snapback]2130041[/snapback]​*



Our club should be out there...i talked to some of the guys and they said there down to go out...Everyone liked how last Sat was popping lets try to do it again...We need to keep it going mexican style...cruzing untill the wheels fall off....aint no one going to stop us from having a good time not even the cops !!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

IM STILL DOWN SEE YA AT IN N OUT


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 13 2004, 11:47 AM
> *IM STILL DOWN SEE YA AT IN N OUT
> [snapback]2130854[/snapback]​*


I WILL BE THERE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dickcheese_@Aug 13 2004, 02:38 PM
> *I WILL BE THERE
> [snapback]2131410[/snapback]​*


ILL TRY, IF MY CAR IS DONE GETTING WET SAND :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Me and sis will be out there - When we're done moving 'n stuff  

....and I want to know who called Wild 94.9 and asked for this cruise to have a shout out on the radio (I got an email from one of thier employees today), LOL....Not hating on the station or whoever asked for the shout out, but hopefully the "gathering" at in-n-out and cruise after doesn't get so big that we get kicked out of every place.  Just tryin to look out :thumbsup:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

well thats the point right to get people to go out there cuz if is only like 4 or 5 cars whats the point


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 13 2004, 03:00 PM
> *Me and sis will be out there - When we're done moving 'n stuff
> 
> ....and I want to know who called Wild 94.9 and asked for this cruise to have a shout out on the radio (I got an email from one of thier employees today), LOL....Not hating on the station or whoever asked for the shout out, but hopefully the "gathering" at in-n-out and cruise after doesn't get so big that we get kicked out of every place.    Just tryin to look out :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2131512[/snapback]​*



we want as many people to be there at IN and Out or should I say cars should be there...we want cruzing to come back to san jose. I bet everyone misses the good old days where crusing was happen on Fri. Sat and Sun. those where the days. I want those days to come back..Everyone kickn back in the Mickey D's lot and chilln having fun conversations with the lows lows kissn the ground or shown off the pumps. Thats how i remembered it.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 13 2004, 05:01 PM
> *we want as many people to be there at IN and Out or should I say cars should be there...we want cruzing to come back to san jose. I bet everyone misses the good old days where crusing was happen on Fri. Sat and Sun. those where the days. I want those days to come back..Everyone kickn back in the Mickey D's lot and chilln having fun conversations with the lows lows kissn the ground or shown off the pumps. Thats how i remembered it.
> [snapback]2131650[/snapback]​*



yeah, i remember those days, going out friday- sunday and it was packed! from the 680 over pass down to santa clara going about 5-10 miles an hour! those were the days! i will be out there hopefully, its my boys birthday so we will see whats up


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

I think what my sis is trying to say is that she hopes that it doesn't become a problem for the true cruisers when people from outside (like wannabe gangsters) come trying to act hard and start trouble (gettin in fights, starting shit, ....etc).  

Then it makes ppl not wanna go take their cars out. two years ago on cinco de mayo some wanna be foolz in a hoopty took their shit out and ended up throwing bottles at the 63 i was in for nothing....

I mean u cant stop people from checking stuff out but if it becomes 'the thing to do' for the wrong ppl it's gonna get all shitty like it already has in the past few yrs.

she deffinately down for the cause (cruizin).

=)


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

now i know im gonna sound like an old fuck but its just because i started at an early age but unless you got to cruise story and king back in the day were it used to take hours to get from king to capitol you really dont know good cruzin used to be are how shittiy it is now espically in the birth place of low ridding at least that my two cents


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Not that I need to justify my post :biggrin: but this is what I meant:

DRAMA = :thumbsdown: 

I just hope it doesn't get off the hook with the drama-starters , I know 99.9999999% of the cruisers are respectable and down to cruise, I'm saying if it's flashed all over the place, there *will* eventually be problems......just a fact...... I'm down for the cruise, not the drama.




So everyone stop this crying and be out there on Saturday, hehehe  (J/K before I get hit up on that comment too....  :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 13 2004, 07:42 PM
> *Not that I need to justify my post :biggrin: but this is what I meant:
> 
> DRAMA = :thumbsdown:
> ...


 whats up jenn, i know what you and your sister are talking about, last weekend it was cool because like you two said there was no drama. as soon as you start advertising it ruins shit for us not the fuck ups in life that aint got shit better to do. so to everybody thats going out, think about who you tell, if they are the type that dont give a shit dont tell them. i have only been telling people who love the lifestyle


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 13 2004, 08:06 PM
> *whats up jenn, i know what you and your sister are talking about, last weekend it was cool because like you two said there was no drama. as soon as you start advertising it ruins shit for us not the fuck ups in life that aint got shit better to do. so to everybody thats going out, think about who you tell, if they are the type that dont give a shit dont tell them. i have only been telling people who love the lifestyle
> [snapback]2132090[/snapback]​*


Stop trying to kiss ass and try and be some kind of voice of reason.Like it or not(im not saying i do)Knuckel heads will always be out their,some are in Car clubs,some just know where to be and what to do to fuck up a good time.But no matter if its in San Jose,Hayward,Or even Oakland or S.F,its going to be like that.

This is the best way to solve the problem,If all the Knuckel heads are Down Town,everyone Roll to the East side,if the Knuckel heads start coming to the East,move the spot somewhere else.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 13 2004, 08:06 PM
> *whats up jenn, i know what you and your sister are talking about, last weekend it was cool because like you two said there was no drama. as soon as you start advertising it ruins shit for us not the fuck ups in life that aint got shit better to do. so to everybody thats going out, think about who you tell, if they are the type that dont give a shit dont tell them. i have only been telling people who love the lifestyle
> [snapback]2132090[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: right on homie


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 13 2004, 08:29 PM
> *Stop trying to kiss ass and try and be some kind of voice of reason.Like it or not(im not saying i do)Knuckel heads will always be out their,some are in Car clubs,some just know where to be and what to do to fuck up a good time.But no matter if its in San Jose,Hayward,Or even Oakland or S.F,its going to be like that.
> 
> This is the best way to solve the problem,If all the Knuckel heads are Down Town,everyone Roll to the East side,if the Knuckel heads start coming to the East,move the spot somewhere else.
> [snapback]2132331[/snapback]​*


HEY NICE FLAGBALL GAME TONIGHT OH MY BAD I MEANT FOOTBALL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT ABOUT THOSE RAIDERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 13 2004, 11:59 PM
> *HEY NICE FLAGBALL GAME TONIGHT OH MY BAD I MEANT FOOTBALL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2132680[/snapback]​*


Yeah,BUT ITS ONLY PRE-SEASON!!!I could care less.
Oh yeah,FYI,Dallas lost 18-0.
Still 4 more weeks till it starts to count!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin: SORRY LAST NIGHT! I RATHER BE IN THE CLUB. LETS SEE HOW BLVD. NIGHTS TURNS OUT. :biggrin: I SEEN A FEW CLUBS, DUKES, 408 RIDERS, LIFE FINEST,LUXURIOUS. I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE POPPING, NA JUST ANOTHER DEAD NIGHT IN SAN JO. 2 WEEKS TILL BLVD. NIGHTS. I SHOULD HAVE THE FLYERS 2DAY. PM ME IF YOU WANT A FEW, THEN ILL GIVE YOU MY PHONE #. :biggrin:


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

everyone sould go out this saturday for pre blvd nights, last 2 weekends of summer lets try to do this, there wont be that many cops like they will be the weekend after it 's just idea :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408sjsharkin_@Aug 15 2004, 01:54 PM
> *everyone sould go out this saturday for pre blvd nights, last 2 weekends of summer lets try to do this, there wont be that many cops like they will be the weekend after it 's just idea  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2136005[/snapback]​*



me and my club are setting our cars up on saturday so we wont be out this weekend. for sure though for blvd nights! :cheesy:


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 15 2004, 09:28 PM
> *me and my club are setting our cars up on saturday so we wont be out this weekend. for sure though for blvd nights! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2137032[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## bears_security (Jun 24, 2004)

HOW ABOUT THOSE OAKLAND RAIDERS!!!!!!!!! YOU KNOW WE GOT THE BRAGGING RIGHTS NOW FOR THE WHOLE SEASON!!!!!!!!!! YEAH IT WAS PRE-SEASON BUT WHO WON THE GAME IS THE WHOLE POINT!!!! IT IS THE RAIDER-NINER FAN THING!! WHO EVER IS A RAIDER OR A NINER FAN SHOULD KNOW ALL ABOUT THAT!! IF THE NINERS WOULD OF WON THEY WOOULD BE BRAGGING TOO!! WHOEVER THAT EAGLE FAN IS GL WITH THE SEASON!!!!!!!!! AND FOR THE DALLAS COWPATTIES FAN OUT THERE U GUYS ARE NEXT!!!!!!!!! OH BY THE WAY JENN WAT WAS THE FINAL SCORE ON THAT GAME??? I WAS TOO BUSY CELEBRATING TO SEE WAT THE SCORE WAS!!!!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bears_security_@Aug 16 2004, 02:20 AM
> *HOW ABOUT THOSE OAKLAND RAIDERS!!!!!!!!! YOU KNOW WE GOT THE BRAGGING RIGHTS NOW FOR THE WHOLE SEASON!!!!!!!!!! YEAH IT WAS PRE-SEASON BUT WHO WON THE GAME IS THE WHOLE POINT!!!! IT IS THE RAIDER-NINER FAN THING!! WHO EVER IS A RAIDER OR A NINER FAN SHOULD KNOW ALL ABOUT THAT!! IF THE NINERS WOULD OF WON THEY WOOULD BE BRAGGING TOO!! WHOEVER THAT EAGLE FAN IS GL WITH THE SEASON!!!!!!!!! AND FOR THE DALLAS COWPATTIES FAN OUT THERE U GUYS ARE NEXT!!!!!!!!! OH BY THE WAY JENN WAT WAS THE FINAL SCORE ON THAT GAME??? I WAS TOO BUSY CELEBRATING TO SEE WAT THE SCORE WAS!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2137639[/snapback]​*


Good Luck with them Raiders too.they looked good saturday!!


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bears_security_@Aug 16 2004, 02:20 AM
> *HOW ABOUT THOSE OAKLAND RAIDERS!!!!!!!!! YOU KNOW WE GOT THE BRAGGING RIGHTS NOW FOR THE WHOLE SEASON!!!!!!!!!! YEAH IT WAS PRE-SEASON BUT WHO WON THE GAME IS THE WHOLE POINT!!!! IT IS THE RAIDER-NINER FAN THING!! WHO EVER IS A RAIDER OR A NINER FAN SHOULD KNOW ALL ABOUT THAT!! IF THE NINERS WOULD OF WON THEY WOOULD BE BRAGGING TOO!! WHOEVER THAT EAGLE FAN IS GL WITH THE SEASON!!!!!!!!! AND FOR THE DALLAS COWPATTIES FAN OUT THERE U GUYS ARE NEXT!!!!!!!!! OH BY THE WAY JENN WAT WAS THE FINAL SCORE ON THAT GAME??? I WAS TOO BUSY CELEBRATING TO SEE WAT THE SCORE WAS!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2137639[/snapback]​*


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Aug 14 2004, 10:06 PM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: WHAT ABOUT THOSE RAIDERS!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2134763[/snapback]​*



:biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 15 2004, 08:28 PM
> *me and my club are setting our cars up on saturday so we wont be out this weekend. for sure though for blvd nights! :cheesy:
> [snapback]2137032[/snapback]​*



408 ryders wont be out there this sat..Goto setup for the Lowrider Car show. it was a good turn out sat. night...could have been better.but what can u say some people just arent down to cruz like us..who live for it and breathe for it, its in our blood pumping. Mickey d's was packed though... UNtill the cops came.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 16 2004, 11:05 AM
> *408 ryders wont be out there this sat..Goto setup for the Lowrider Car show. it was a good turn out sat. night...could have been better.but what can u say  some people just arent down to cruz like us..who live for it and breathe for it, its in our blood pumping. Mickey d's was packed though... UNtill the cops came.
> [snapback]2138510[/snapback]​*


I WAS THE SAME WAY, EVERY WEEKEND. BUT I GOT A FAMILY NOW, I CANT DO THAT ANY MORE. THATS WHY WE HAVE BLVD. NIGHTS, CINCO DE MAYO. MEXICAN INDEPENCE DAY. ETC. I WOULD LOVE TO GO OUT EVERY WEEKEND, IF IT WAS WROTH IT. ITS TO DEAD OUT THERE. WE TRY TO DO IT ON SUNDAYS AFTERNOON NA, THAT DIDNT HAPPEN. PLUS TO MANY STOCK CARS OUT THERE. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE LO LOS THEN 20S OR BIGGER. I THINK I WENT OUT THERE AROUND 10 OR 15 TIMES THIS YEAR. PLUS PEOPLE ARE TO FAKE OUT THERE, THEY DOGG YOU FOR NO REASON, THEY HATE ON YOU BECAUSE THEY DONT LIKE YOUR RIDE, OR CLUB. TO MANY HARDHEADS OUT THERE. I GREW UP, I WAS BANGING, LOOKING FOR TROUBLE, I DIDNT TAKE NO SHIT FROM NOONE, IN AND OUT OF ELMWOOD. THEN ONE DAY THE JUDGE SAID FUCK YOU YOUR GOING UP. I DID A FEW YEARS IN SUSANVILLE, ANY WAYS ENOUGH ABOUT THATS THE REASON I DONT REALLY GO OUT, OTHER REASON I DONT WANT TO GET PLAYED OUT. :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 16 2004, 11:54 AM
> *I WAS THE SAME WAY, EVERY WEEKEND. BUT I GOT A FAMILY NOW, I CANT DO THAT ANY MORE. THATS WHY WE HAVE BLVD. NIGHTS, CINCO DE MAYO. MEXICAN INDEPENCE DAY. ETC. I WOULD LOVE TO GO OUT EVERY WEEKEND, IF IT WAS WROTH IT. ITS TO DEAD OUT THERE. WE TRY TO DO IT ON SUNDAYS AFTERNOON NA, THAT DIDNT HAPPEN. PLUS TO MANY STOCK CARS OUT THERE. I WOULD LIKE  TO SEE MORE LO LOS THEN 20S OR BIGGER. I THINK I WENT OUT THERE AROUND 10 OR 15 TIMES THIS YEAR. PLUS PEOPLE ARE TO FAKE OUT THERE, THEY DOGG YOU FOR NO REASON, THEY HATE ON YOU BECAUSE THEY DONT LIKE YOUR RIDE, OR CLUB. TO MANY HARDHEADS OUT THERE. I GREW UP, I WAS BANGING, LOOKING FOR TROUBLE, I DIDNT TAKE NO SHIT FROM NOONE, IN AND OUT OF ELMWOOD. THEN ONE DAY  THE JUDGE SAID FUCK YOU YOUR GOING UP. I DID A FEW YEARS IN SUSANVILLE, ANY WAYS ENOUGH ABOUT THATS THE REASON I DONT REALLY GO OUT, OTHER REASON I DONT WANT TO GET PLAYED OUT. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2138686[/snapback]​*


YEA TO MANY WANA B GANGSTAZZZZ.....LOL I WAS OUT THERE HITING ON A F150 WITH BAGS AND MY SHIT IS QUICK ON AIR NOT THE BOTTLE AND THIS FOOS STARTED TO HI BACK ON ME AND HE WAS LIKE YEA I GOT BAGS ON 20 AND THE FOOL THAT WAS RIDEING WITH HIM ( PROBABLY DOSENT HAVE A CAR ) WAS TALKING SHIT ..4 WHAT CUZ I HIT ON THEM THESE FOOLS TAKE IT TOO SEREUS BUT WHO CARES ILL DO IT AGAN ...LOL ............................ALLWAYSDOWNTOCLOWN.....................SIC


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 16 2004, 10:54 AM
> *I WAS THE SAME WAY, EVERY WEEKEND. BUT I GOT A FAMILY NOW, I CANT DO THAT ANY MORE. THATS WHY WE HAVE BLVD. NIGHTS, CINCO DE MAYO. MEXICAN INDEPENCE DAY. ETC. I WOULD LOVE TO GO OUT EVERY WEEKEND, IF IT WAS WROTH IT. ITS TO DEAD OUT THERE. WE TRY TO DO IT ON SUNDAYS AFTERNOON NA, THAT DIDNT HAPPEN. PLUS TO MANY STOCK CARS OUT THERE. I WOULD LIKE  TO SEE MORE LO LOS THEN 20S OR BIGGER. I THINK I WENT OUT THERE AROUND 10 OR 15 TIMES THIS YEAR. PLUS PEOPLE ARE TO FAKE OUT THERE, THEY DOGG YOU FOR NO REASON, THEY HATE ON YOU BECAUSE THEY DONT LIKE YOUR RIDE, OR CLUB. TO MANY HARDHEADS OUT THERE. I GREW UP, I WAS BANGING, LOOKING FOR TROUBLE, I DIDNT TAKE NO SHIT FROM NOONE, IN AND OUT OF ELMWOOD. THEN ONE DAY  THE JUDGE SAID FUCK YOU YOUR GOING UP. I DID A FEW YEARS IN SUSANVILLE, ANY WAYS ENOUGH ABOUT THATS THE REASON I DONT REALLY GO OUT, OTHER REASON I DONT WANT TO GET PLAYED OUT. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2138686[/snapback]​*



YEAH THERE IS ALOT OUT WANNABEZZ TRYING TO PROVE SOMETHING TO EVERYONE THAT THEY ARE NOT SCARED OF NO ONE..AND THATS KOOL AND UNDERSTANDABLE..EVERYONE IS LIKE THAT..BUT WHEN U GO OUT TO START SOME SHIT..THEN THATS A DIFFERENT STORY AND THATS HOW SHIT GETS FUKED UP AROUND HERE ESPICALLY WHEN WE ARE OUT TRYING TO HAVE A GOOD TIME...BUT PEOPLE ARE WHO THEY ARE AND THEY CHOSE THEIR OWM PATH AND THERE THE ONLY OWNS THAT CAN CONTROL THERE EMOTIONS AND THEY WONT REALIZE IT UNTILL THERE STUCK BEHIND BARS AND DONT WANNA BE IN THERE... i HAVENET REALLY BEEN OUT THERE THAT MUCH EITHER UNTILL RECENTLY AND THERE ARE ALOT OF HATERS OUT THERE....CUZ OF THE RIDE AND THE CAR CLUBS..BUT THATS NOT THE WAY TO GO..ALLL CAR CLUBS ARE FAMILY . WE ALL JOIN TOGETHER TO FORM ONE BIG FAMILY NO MATTER WHERE U ARE FROM MILPITAS, NEWARK, FREMONT, SANTA CLARA, SUNNYVALE,MODESETO, TRACY, CHICO, SALINAS,ETC.... I MEAN ANYWHERE OUTSIDE OF SAN JO....CAR CLUBS STICK TOGETHER AND LOOK OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER CUZ EVERYONE KNOWS ONE ANOTHER. iVE BEEN AROUND CRUZING ALL MY LIFE AND IVE SEEN SOME PRETTY BAD NIGHTS AND SEEN SOME GOODS NIGHTS...PEOPLE JUST NEED TO GO OUT AND HAVE FUN, RELAZ UNJOY THE NIGHT WETHER U ARE WASTED OR NOT...U SHOULDNT BE OUT THERE TRYING TO LOOK FOR TROUBLE CUZ U RUIN IT FOR EVERYONE AND THEN EVERYONE HATES U FOR IT AND I DONT THINK ANYONE WANTS THAT... CRUZING IS WHAT BRING EVERYONE TOGETHER ITS A TIME WHERE WE CAN SIT BACK RELAX AND NOT WORRY ABOUT NOTHING, WHERE WE CAN CHIT CHATT WITH ANYONE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. THATS WHATS IT ALL ABOUT.. :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :wave: :burn:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 16 2004, 01:38 PM
> *YEAH THERE IS ALOT OUT WANNABEZZ TRYING TO PROVE SOMETHING TO EVERYONE THAT THEY ARE NOT SCARED OF NO ONE..AND THATS KOOL AND UNDERSTANDABLE..EVERYONE IS LIKE THAT..BUT WHEN U GO OUT TO START SOME SHIT..THEN THATS A DIFFERENT STORY AND THATS HOW SHIT GETS FUKED UP AROUND HERE ESPICALLY WHEN WE ARE OUT TRYING TO HAVE A GOOD TIME...BUT PEOPLE ARE WHO THEY ARE AND THEY CHOSE THEIR OWM PATH AND THERE THE ONLY OWNS THAT CAN CONTROL THERE EMOTIONS AND THEY WONT REALIZE IT UNTILL THERE STUCK BEHIND BARS AND DONT WANNA BE IN THERE... i HAVENET REALLY BEEN OUT THERE THAT MUCH EITHER UNTILL RECENTLY AND THERE ARE ALOT OF HATERS OUT THERE....CUZ OF THE RIDE AND THE CAR CLUBS..BUT THATS NOT THE WAY TO GO..ALLL CAR CLUBS ARE FAMILY . WE ALL JOIN TOGETHER TO FORM ONE BIG FAMILY NO MATTER WHERE U ARE FROM MILPITAS, NEWARK, FREMONT, SANTA CLARA, SUNNYVALE,MODESETO, TRACY, CHICO, SALINAS,ETC.... I MEAN ANYWHERE OUTSIDE OF SAN JO....CAR CLUBS STICK TOGETHER AND LOOK OUT FOR ONE ANOTHER CUZ EVERYONE KNOWS ONE ANOTHER. iVE BEEN AROUND CRUZING ALL MY LIFE AND IVE SEEN SOME PRETTY BAD NIGHTS AND SEEN SOME GOODS NIGHTS...PEOPLE JUST NEED TO GO OUT AND HAVE FUN, RELAZ UNJOY THE NIGHT WETHER U ARE WASTED OR NOT...U SHOULDNT BE OUT THERE TRYING TO LOOK FOR TROUBLE CUZ U RUIN IT FOR EVERYONE AND THEN EVERYONE HATES U FOR IT AND I DONT THINK ANYONE WANTS THAT... CRUZING IS WHAT BRING EVERYONE TOGETHER ITS A TIME WHERE WE CAN SIT BACK RELAX AND NOT WORRY ABOUT NOTHING, WHERE WE CAN CHIT CHATT WITH ANYONE AND HAVE A GOOD TIME. THATS WHATS IT ALL ABOUT..  :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :wave:  :burn:
> [snapback]2138978[/snapback]​*


I FEEL YOU, BUT SOME PEOPLE DONT THINK LIKE US.


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 16 2004, 12:41 PM
> *I FEEL YOU, BUT SOME PEOPLE DONT THINK LIKE US.
> [snapback]2138993[/snapback]​*


Yeah i know..which it makes it difficult to live in san jose especially on the east side. But it is life and we have to deal with it...


----------



## bears_security (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 16 2004, 10:23 AM
> *Good Luck with them Raiders too.they looked good saturday!!
> [snapback]2138355[/snapback]​*




Thank you bro I will drink one on that note!!!!! Good Luck to everyone this season doesnt matter who there favorite team is it will all count at the end....
I PREDICT THE OAKLAND RAIDERS WILL BE THERE AT THE END!!!!! :biggrin:  


PEACE!!!!!!! BEAR


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bears_security (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 16 2004, 06:28 PM
> *:thumbsdown:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2140123[/snapback]​*





huh....................Dont tell me you are a fony nada fan or a dallas cow pattie fan which one are you!!!!!!!!! 

Peace bear


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bears_security_@Aug 16 2004, 10:02 PM
> *
> huh....................Dont tell me you are a fony nada fan or a dallas cow pattie fan which one are you!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


DALLAS COWBOYS BABY #1 5 X SUPER BOWL CHAMPS


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bears_security_@Aug 16 2004, 10:02 PM
> *
> huh....................Dont tell me you are a fony nada fan or a dallas cow pattie fan which one are you!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



o.k Oakland Haters I'll give u guys props for beating us on sat. by luck!! And dant hate on the cowboys and niners just because we won more championships then u..somthing u'll never see again. but its o.k.i'll let you enjoy ur happiness...but dont get mad when the shit hits you cuz ur staring at Denvers and K.C. ass cuz they kick the shit out of you.


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

What time is everybody getting to the cow palace on sat???????


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Aug 17 2004, 09:40 AM
> *What time is everybody getting to the cow palace on sat???????
> [snapback]2141928[/snapback]​*



Im not sure..I know we already got our spots reserved in the cow palace..which is good...but we'll probably leave early....i know we have to leave before i certain time


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 17 2004, 09:05 AM
> *Im not sure..I know we already got our spots reserved in the cow palace..which is good...but we'll probably leave early....i know we have to leave before i certain time
> [snapback]2141972[/snapback]​*


What do you mean "reserved"???? Do you mean you got an "indoor confirm"? Or do you mean they are physically holding spots 125-145 for you???????? 

I was under the impression that it is first come first serve for indoor confirms........and if it is like last year there was no outdoors, all indoors...........

I believe move in starts at 10am on sat morning...........

Please clarify...........


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 17 2004, 09:17 AM
> *o.k Oakland Haters I'll give u guys props for beating us on sat. by luck!! And dant hate on the cowboys and niners just because we won more championships then u..somthing u'll never see again. but its o.k.i'll let you enjoy ur happiness...but dont get mad when the shit hits you cuz ur staring at Denvers and K.C. ass cuz they kick the shit out of you.
> [snapback]2141642[/snapback]​*


Its been 10 years plussince S.F or Dallas won anything.Its time to start living for today insteadof the past.
Ill admit those 49er and Dallas teams of the PAST were some of the best i have ever seen(especially Joe Montana)but those days are gone.


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Aug 17 2004, 10:33 AM
> *What do you mean "reserved"????  Do you mean you got an "indoor confirm"?  Or do you mean they are physically holding spots 125-145 for you????????
> 
> I was under the impression that it is first come first serve for indoor confirms........and if it is like last year there was no outdoors, all indoors...........
> ...


I WAS TOLD BY THE CLUB SECRETARY THAT WE HAD RESERVE FOR INDOORS..SINCE WE PRE-REGISTER...THATS WAT HE TOLD US..IM NOT SURE..BUT THATS ALL I KNOW...SO I COULD BE FIRST COME FIRST SERVRE FOR THE ONES WHO GOT INDOORS.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 17 2004, 12:08 PM
> *I WAS TOLD BY THE CLUB SECRETARY THAT WE HAD RESERVE FOR INDOORS..SINCE WE PRE-REGISTER...THATS WAT HE TOLD US..IM NOT SURE..BUT THATS ALL I KNOW...SO I COULD BE FIRST COME FIRST SERVRE FOR THE ONES WHO GOT INDOORS.
> [snapback]2142429[/snapback]​*


I got TWO Indoor condirmations in the mail last week (doens't really matter thought cause I'm only bringing one car....) Anyway, it says on there that if your not in by 2:00 PM on Saturday you get to wait in line with everyone else on Sunday (or something like that, right??....Im at work so I dont have it in fornt of me).

Oh, and last year we got Indoor confirmation as well. I think if you have a group/club of enough cars it's automatic.....and ...if I rememer right from last year, isn't this entire show indoors?

Hmmmmm... -Jenn-


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 17 2004, 11:22 AM
> *Its been 10 years plussince S.F or Dallas won anything.Its time to start living for today insteadof the past.
> Ill admit those 49er and Dallas teams of the PAST were some of the best i have ever seen(especially Joe Montana)but those days are gone.
> [snapback]2142226[/snapback]​*



SO IS PHILLY DAYS....BUT DONT FORGET DALLAS AND THE 49ERS ARE ON A REBUILDING STAGE WITH ALOT OF YOUNG PLAYERS...WE ARE STARTING OFF FRESH..SO YOU HAVE TO HAND IT TO THE 49ERS FOR THE FIRST GOOD PRE-SEASON GAME...IT WAS SLOPPING IN THE BEGINNING BUT IT WAS WORTH WATCHING IN THE END...JUST BECAUSE U HAVE T.O. DOESNT MEAN UR GOING TO WIN THE DIVISION...REMEMBER IT TAKES TEAM WORK AND TEAM WORK BRINGS CHAMPIONSHIP..EXAMPLE..NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS..THEY GOT WHAT IT TAKES TO WIN A CHAMPIOSHIP CUZ THEY PLAY LIKE A TEAM..ITS A TEAM EFFORT..DONT GET ME WRONG PHILLY IS GOOD..I LIKE UR GUYS DEFENSE..BUT THE OFFENSE NEEDS TO PRODUCE MORE...LIKE I SAID IT ONLY COUNTS WHEN THE SEASON COMES TO A END..I HAVE MUCH RESPECT FOR PHILLY..I MEAN I DO OWN A PHILLY JERSEY..BUT ITS OLD...I WISH PHILLY THE BEST IN YOUR DIVISION...AND THE ONE THATS COME ON TOP HAS THE BRAGGING RIGHTS..


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 17 2004, 11:13 AM
> *I got TWO Indoor condirmations in the mail last week (doens't really matter thought cause I'm only bringing one car....) Anyway, it says on there that if your not in by 2:00 PM on Saturday you get to wait in line with everyone else on Sunday (or something like that, right??....Im at work so I dont have it in fornt of me).
> 
> Oh, and last year we got Indoor confirmation as well. I think if you have a group/club of enough cars it's automatic.....and ...if I rememer right from last year, isn't this entire show indoors?
> ...


It was all indoors last year. They opened up the lower buildings, but I dont think half the show goers knew that, lol. I am in indoor prereg as well    

I hope I see the Impalas CC members I spoke with last year to see how the progress on his 64 rag is coming. You guys had alot of cars, I remember it seemed like almost a whole building full.........


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 17 2004, 12:13 PM
> *I got TWO Indoor condirmations in the mail last week (doens't really matter thought cause I'm only bringing one car....) Anyway, it says on there that if your not in by 2:00 PM on Saturday you get to wait in line with everyone else on Sunday (or something like that, right??....Im at work so I dont have it in fornt of me).
> 
> Oh, and last year we got Indoor confirmation as well. I think if you have a group/club of enough cars it's automatic.....and ...if I rememer right from last year, isn't this entire show indoors?
> ...


yeah thats right..u need to be in before 2 or u get to wait in line on sunday..i remember now...i dont know if this a enitre indoor show..i dont have the paperwork in front of me neither...

hope to see everyone there... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 17 2004, 11:18 AM
> *yeah thats right..u need to be in before 2 or u get to wait in line on sunday..i remember now...i dont know if this a enitre indoor show..i dont have the paperwork in front of me neither...
> 
> hope to see everyone there... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2142472[/snapback]​*


I do have it in front me, basically says that if you have a indoor prereg confrim you have untill 2 to get there to be assured a indoor space(even though it will prob be all indoor again) after two non-preregs will be allowed to line up and get indoors spaces.

I thought the new rules twist was interesting, that if you car does not make it you will be allowed to transfer your prereg to another future show or recieve ONE wirstband. Guess it makes sense alot of people would prereg for the 3 wirst bands and not even have a car to show...........I dont remember that rule b4, I remember when I was suppose to show my car at the last supershow in Sacramento and my car did not make it, they still gave me my bands, but I slept most of the day, because I was up untill we left trying to finish my car, lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2004)

i think we are leaving san jose at 7:00 am


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 17 2004, 11:22 AM
> *Its been 10 years plussince S.F or Dallas won anything.Its time to start living for today insteadof the past.
> Ill admit those 49er and Dallas teams of the PAST were some of the best i have ever seen(especially Joe Montana)but those days are gone.
> [snapback]2142226[/snapback]​*


Exactly thats in the past talk about this season or how about last season? all the Whiner fans only thing they say when they lose is.. "WELL WE GOT 5 RINGS" STFU!!!!!! already :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dickcheese_@Aug 17 2004, 03:05 PM
> *i think we are leaving san jose at 7:00 am
> [snapback]2143031[/snapback]​*


My chapter is leaving at around the same time from SJ - Cen Coast might be caravanning with them.....I'm having the '64 trailered by Andy from Inspirations on the car carrier (I'm staying in SF after the show cause I got a meeting that Monday AM in SF for work, gotta take the daily driver :thumbsdown: ) so I don't know if more of us will show up on Saturday (hopefully) or my car and a few others on Sunday. Last year we got there at around 4:30-5:00AM and there was a looooonnnngggg line. I'm crossing my fingers for Saturday....


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 17 2004, 03:13 PM
> *My chapter is leaving at around the same time from SJ - Cen Coast might be caravanning with them.....I'm having the '64 trailered by Andy from Inspirations on the car carrier (I'm staying in SF after the show cause I got a meeting that Monday AM in SF for work, gotta take the daily driver :thumbsdown: ) so I don't know if more of us will show up on Saturday (hopefully) or my car and a few others on Sunday.  Last year we got there at around 4:30-5:00AM and there was a looooonnnngggg line.  I'm crossing my fingers for Saturday....
> [snapback]2143334[/snapback]​*


Last year you go there at 4 or 5am on saturday or sunday??????? I hope not sat.......I got there late last year on sat and there was a loooooong line, but i was hoping its not so bad the earlier you get there.........might have to camp out, lol.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

we might take off at about six give or take, no later than 7


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 18 2004, 12:52 AM
> *we might take off at about six give or take, no later than 7
> [snapback]2144643[/snapback]​*



we might leave around 6..i heard there was a long line last year


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

we are meeting in hayward at 4:30 am on saturday and riddin the san mateo bridge. we are taking 8 rides, two cars werent finished. i guess they caoght on to everybody pre regin just to get wrist bands, but damn can u blame people, its 30 dollars a person to get in to the show! :angry:


----------



## DEVILSNITE89 (Jun 20, 2003)

we are ridin out at no later than 6:15...we got 8 cars going....


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bears_security_@Aug 16 2004, 01:20 AM
> *HOW ABOUT THOSE OAKLAND RAIDERS!!!!!!!!! YOU KNOW WE GOT THE BRAGGING RIGHTS NOW FOR THE WHOLE SEASON!!!!!!!!!! YEAH IT WAS PRE-SEASON BUT WHO WON THE GAME IS THE WHOLE POINT!!!! IT IS THE RAIDER-NINER FAN THING!! WHO EVER IS A RAIDER OR A NINER FAN SHOULD KNOW ALL ABOUT THAT!! IF THE NINERS WOULD OF WON THEY WOOULD BE BRAGGING TOO!! WHOEVER THAT EAGLE FAN IS GL WITH THE SEASON!!!!!!!!! AND FOR THE DALLAS COWPATTIES FAN OUT THERE U GUYS ARE NEXT!!!!!!!!! OH BY THE WAY JENN WAT WAS THE FINAL SCORE ON THAT GAME??? I WAS TOO BUSY CELEBRATING TO SEE WAT THE SCORE WAS!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2137639[/snapback]​*


UH YOU WERE SAYING :biggrin: HOW ABOUT DEM COWBOYS


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 23 2004, 06:30 AM
> *UH YOU WERE SAYING  :biggrin:    HOW ABOUT DEM COWBOYS
> [snapback]2160519[/snapback]​*


    

That was pretty depressing the only downer of the whole weekend....The worst part was with like 2:30 mins left we stopped them on fourth and short and they only had one timeout out left, game was pracitcally over, then a late flag comes out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Julious Jones( I think that was his name) running back had a big part in their second to last scoring drive, he was running all over us. But we had couple of sweet receptions big gains.........

Oswell, preseason is for working out all the kinks............


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 23 2004, 08:30 AM
> *UH YOU WERE SAYING  :biggrin:    HOW ABOUT DEM COWBOYS
> [snapback]2160519[/snapback]​*


HOW ABOUT THOSE EAGLES,WHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 23 2004, 09:03 AM
> *HOW ABOUT THOSE EAGLES,WHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2160680[/snapback]​*


HAVE TO GIVE YOU PROPS YOU BEAT THE RAVENS


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Finally go the pics..props to my Sis Julie for taking these....sorry there's not a lot the baterry died


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)




----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

HEY BUTT CHEECK :wave: :wave:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Aug 24 2004, 05:12 PM
> * HEY BUTT CHEECK :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]2164563[/snapback]​*


Who me?? nalgona? Heehee  Hope you don't mind I posted up the picture of Vivian in my '64.....Julie took pictures of the other kids and your newborn too  Let me know if you want them on email :thumbsup:

Your still helping us move on Friday right? If not lemme borrow your truck!!! :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 24 2004, 05:21 PM
> *Who me?? nalgona? Heehee   Hope you don't mind I posted up the picture of Vivian in my '64.....Julie took pictures of the other kids and your newborn too   Let me know if you want them on email :thumbsup:
> 
> Your still helping us move on Friday right? If not lemme borrow your truck!!! :biggrin:
> ...


  HEY NALGONA :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Aug 25 2004, 09:35 PM
> * HEY NALGONA :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> [snapback]2167824[/snapback]​*



:wave: don't forget th move tomorrow!  You, _your _ Jenn, Julie, me and your kids all moving boxes n stuff, we have a pool if they want to swim  Haha :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 26 2004, 10:42 PM
> *:wave:  don't forget th move tomorrow!  You, your  Jenn, Julie, me and your kids all moving boxes n stuff, we have a pool if they want to swim   Haha :biggrin:
> [snapback]2171009[/snapback]​*



almost forgot, then you and your lady and us will go to Red Lobster and do our YEARLY "Let's get fucked up like we own the place" night  1st round on me, tell Laura to watch the kids, LOL

:angel:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

bored so i looked up one of my old topics :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

damn, i remember this cruise..it was cool , the in and out is a good place to meet up....i think my car overheated that night though


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Hell yeah TTT this was over a year ago, LOL


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:biggrin: Man I thought this was on again.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
t
i was bored
:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 10 2006, 02:50 PM~4821172
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


 again?? you should go by and see if mr shark needs a foot massage... :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 10 2006, 05:02 PM~4821260
> *again?? you should go by and see if mr shark needs a foot massage... :biggrin:
> *


lol i should go see how my babygirls doin lol


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

fuck it, lets do another one....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Feb 11 2006, 12:22 AM~4824292
> *fuck it, lets do another one....
> *


im down for it :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

SO DID U GUYZ ALL GO CRUSIN.????, I WANTED TO GO, BUT MY CAR IS N DA SHOP.!!!! :angry:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 12 2006, 05:03 AM~4831708
> *SO DID U GUYZ ALL GO CRUSIN.????, I WANTED TO GO, BUT MY CAR IS N DA SHOP.!!!! :angry:
> *


i fell asleep :angry: but the some of the boys went out and they said it was cool


----------



## BIGG-CEE (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Feb 12 2006, 04:37 PM~4834826
> *i fell asleep  :angry: but the some of the boys went out and they said it was cool
> *


 :angry: FUCK,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, AND THE REST OF THE WEEK IS SAID ITS GONNA GET COLD N MIGHT RAIN.!!!! DAM I MISSED A GOOD WEEKEND TO GO OUT.!!!! :angry:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGG-CEE_@Feb 13 2006, 02:27 AM~4837597
> *:angry: FUCK,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, AND THE REST OF THE WEEK IS SAID ITS GONNA GET COLD N MIGHT RAIN.!!!! DAM I MISSED A GOOD WEEKEND TO GO OUT.!!!! :angry:
> *


 :angry: damn that sucks


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
m
f
t


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

WHERE THIS THREAD BEEN AT? :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 19 2009, 11:35 PM~13942498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol had to look up in the archives


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 19 2009, 10:38 PM~13942527
> *lol had to look up in the archives
> *



FUCK NO WONDER THEY TOLD ME IT WAS CRAKIN AND I HAD GONE A WEEK BEFORE IN MY CAR N DIDNT SEE SHIT..



SET UP ANOTHER HOMIES I BE OUT THERE


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 20 2009, 08:41 AM~13944914
> *FUCK NO WONDER THEY TOLD ME IT WAS CRAKIN AND I HAD GONE A WEEK BEFORE IN MY CAR N DIDNT SEE SHIT..
> SET UP ANOTHER HOMIES I BE OUT THERE
> *


foo shoo lets get somethang cracken :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
m
f
t


----------

